# New ESP Whitechapel Signatures!



## MikeH

THREE brand new signature 7s from ESP for Whitechapel. And they're beautiful.















I have yet to see specs, but shitfuck, those are god damn nice. I love Alex's.


----------



## kris_jammage

Lovin Alex's sig! The fact that its not (all)black and has passives is a big selling point for any seven stringer id imagin!


----------



## BucketheadRules

That first one. Jesus Christ, I have no shame in saying that I came everywhere.

Just when I thought LTD had lost it and were pumping out nothing but shit, this comes along and reaffirms my faith 

And oh my god, the cockstock is back! And with a maple board! Oh wow, these are awesome.


----------



## Tree

These are looking pretty sweet. Color me stupid for asking, but I thought that they lost one of their guitarists. I never really looked into it so I could be completely wrong


----------



## MikeH

Nope. Alex, Ben, and Zach. They lost their drummer, though, which is what you may be thinking of.


----------



## Sicarius

as a person who's unabashedly against this band.

I'd pick up Alex's sig in a heartbeat.

specs:
The* LTD AW-7* (Alex Wade) is a 7-string model based on the M Series, with a neck-thru-body design, alder body with flamed maple top with a Blood Red Sunburst finish. The guitar also features DiMarzio pickups and a fixed bridge with string-thru-body and locking tuners. 

The *LTD BS-7* (Ben Savage) is a 7-string custom version of the MH Series guitar, with a neck-thru-body design, a See Thru Black finish on an alder body with flamed maple top, a teardrop-shaped headstock, maple fingerboard, EMG active pickups, Floyd Rose bridge, and locking tuners. *

LTD ZH-7 (*Zach Householder), is also a 7-string guitar based on the MH Series. It features a mahogany body with quilted maple top with a See Thru Black Satin finish, large block inlays, EMG active pickups, a Tonepros bridge, and locking tuners.


----------



## sell2792

HOLY SHIT. Mind = blown.


----------



## MikeH

Apparently Ben's came with passives as well. And they're all neck-thrus.


----------



## xshreditupx

they are pretty cool, alexs is my fav, looks like a 90s m1 style body and pickup set up. wonder if they will do an actual ESP model and not charge 10000 dollars for it.


----------



## sell2792

ESP/LTD lineup is full of so much win.


This confuses me though, but still sick.


----------



## Murmel

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## MikeH

If they offer Ben's with passives, I'm making the purchase. If not, I'm contemplating Alex's. Big time.


----------



## Sicarius

this kind of has me mad. Because, while I didn't plan on getting a 7 string again, I really dig Alex's sig. I'd like Ben's more if it didn't have the FR, same with Buz's. 

I'm in love with the Double cut Kirk signature.

So much for saving for a Mesa Lonestar Special -_-


----------



## oremus91

Not really into the band but the AW-7 gave me a serious boner.

EDIT: Here is a more appropriate way to put it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw4uj_ZPHvY


----------



## LtdRay

Are they for sale anywhere


----------



## MikeH

Not until probably April.


----------



## Randy

Dat Wade


----------



## LtdRay

damn i want one now


----------



## Goatchrist

Alex's sig is fucking beautiful!
Congrats Alex!


----------



## BucketheadRules

sell2792 said:


>



I love these so much.


----------



## McKay

I hope Zach recreates that Red/Black swirl guitar he uses on the Breeding Violence video. Hands down the best looking guitar I've seen.

These are cool. Not a fan of Alex's (sorry dude) but whatever inspires him to write is great and by the sounds of it other people like it a ton, so everyone wins!


----------



## Valennic

McKay said:


> I hope Zach recreates that Red/Black swirl guitar he uses on the Breeding Violence video. Hands down the best looking guitar I've seen.
> 
> These are cool. Not a fan of Alex's (sorry dude) but whatever inspires him to write is great and by the sounds of it other people like it a ton, so everyone wins!




Its because ESP finally released a guitar that wasn't all black and actually has some class. Of course we're going to love it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Man I am an Ibanez man at heart but Alex's looks damn sexy...


----------



## MikeH

McKay said:


> I hope Zach recreates that Red/Black swirl guitar he uses on the Breeding Violence video. Hands down the best looking guitar I've seen.



That's Ben's. And another member on here (whose name is Ben ) swirled his FM-418, I believe. Could have been a 408, but I'm not for sure. The rest is true, though.


----------



## sell2792

McKay said:


> I hope Zach recreates that Red/Black swirl guitar he uses on the Breeding Violence video. Hands down the best looking guitar I've seen.



Jesus... if they made that a sig. Whitechapel 8... 7 strings would just not be enough for me anymore.


----------



## habicore_5150

McKay said:


> I hope Ben recreates that Red/Black swirl guitar he uses on the Breeding Violence video. Hands down the best looking guitar I've seen.
> 
> These are cool. Not a fan of Alex's (sorry dude) but whatever inspires him to write is great and by the sounds of it other people like it a ton, so everyone wins!



fixed

and those are some awesome looking guitars

if those things hit retail 

kinda gotta wonder the sudden change from a tele to a superstrat


----------



## DraggAmps

Wow, those are AWESOME! I'm not sure which one I like most! They're all fucking sick.


----------



## mphsc

The wade is so classy & brutal. I really like the pick guard & headstock.


----------



## vinniemallet

THAT BEN HEADSTOCK OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, my life is over hahaha


----------



## Jontain

Man they are really nice, the wade is stunning and huge bonus the cock stock is back!


----------



## Ardez

Holy fffffuuuuuuckkkkkk...  I've never seen such a beautiful new lineup from anyone in the guitar/bass market. I had plans to buy Yamaha Pacifica 611 but now... I have two basses and Alex Wade sig to buy from LTD  

Just awesome. Really. Damn.


----------



## vinniemallet

btw how much u guys think it's gonna be alex guitar? maybe 1k eur/usd?
(Talking about LTD version) I was planning to buy a NT7 now I don't know what to do haha (waiting for ibanez new guitars too )


----------



## sell2792

I'd imagine these will go for around a grand or so.


----------



## MikeH

I would say these will be just above what the NT-7s are going for, but I think it would be worth it. Alex's has passive pickups, a cooler finish, and what looks to be a baritone scale.


----------



## charlieshreds

Dat cockstock


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye should be so sick to change that dimarzios for a pair of bareknuckles, but maybe I'll go NT7 because of the construction and made in USA/Japan etc.



MikeH said:


> I would say these will be just above what the NT-7s are going for, but I think it would be worth it. Alex's has passive pickups, a cooler finish, and what looks to be a baritone scale.


----------



## Rich5150

Not a fan of WC at all but that Wade sig is gonna be mine


----------



## ExhumedShadow

i NEED more pics of that aw7!
Would be a great time for Alex to make and appearance here.


----------



## Blasphemer

I'm not really a fan of Whitechapel, but that first guitar is pure sex


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Of course I knew I could never beat an SS.org member to making my own thread about this hahaha, but I'm SO stoked to finally be able to announce these.

I put ALOT of time into the specs of my sig. I not only wanted to make it something I would be stoked to play but something that SS.org members would want to buy and be stoked on playing as well.

My first thought when I was told I was getting a sig was "well i better make it not black and have passives so SS.org won't make fun of me" HAHAHAHA. I also was told I wasn't allowed to do a Tele 7 signature because of Stephen Carpenter (which i rightfully respect as he is one of my favorite guitarists) so I figured the next best thing would be a metal strat.

VERY stoked on how it all came out. My friend Michael Compitello (th3mik3 on here) actually helped me out with mocking mine up and making desicions so big shout out to him.

Here are the official specs if you are wondering:

- M Body Style
- Maple Neck Through
- Mahogany Wings (site says Alder but I changed it last minute)
- Flamed Maple Top
- Blood Red Sunburst Finish on front and back, Solid black sides and back of neck
- Matte Black Pickgaurd
- Thin U Neck Contour
- 24 XJ Frets
- 46mm black nut
- 25.5" neck scale
- Ebony fretboard
- No fret inlays
- white side dot fret markers
- Dimarzio D Activator 7 Bridge and D Activator 7 Neck
- 550k Tone and Volume Pots
- Hipshot fixed 7 string bridge
- Black tone and volume knobs, 3 way selector switch
- Vintage Plus Headstock, Black ESP locking tuners
- Headstock finish Blood Red Sunburst with Flame as well
- Block LTD in white with signature on the headstock
- String Gauges: .062 .046 .036 .026 .017 .013 .010

Really hope you guys enjoy the guitar if you pick one up!!

Oh and FYI Bens sig WILL have passives as well. It started out with EMGs but he changed to a Crunch Lab Bridge and D-Activator Neck after he heard how sick and clear my guitar sounded


----------



## Randy

Glad that it's 25.5"


----------



## sell2792

AlexWadeWC said:


> Here are the official specs if you are wondering:
> 
> - M Body Style
> - Maple Neck Through
> - Mahogany Wings (site says Alder but I changed it last minute)
> - Flamed Maple Top
> - Blood Red Sunburst Finish on front and back, Solid black sides and back of neck
> - Matte Black Pickgaurd
> - Thin U Neck Contour
> - 24 XJ Frets
> - 46mm black nut
> - 25.5" neck scale
> - Ebony fretboard
> - No fret inlays
> - white side dot fret markers
> - Dimarzio D Activator 7 Bridge and D Activator 7 Neck
> - 550k Tone and Volume Pots
> - Hipshot fixed 7 string bridge
> - Black tone and volume knobs, 3 way selector switch
> - Vintage Plus Headstock, Black ESP locking tuners
> - Headstock finish Blood Red Sunburst with Flame as well
> - Block LTD in white with signature on the headstock
> - String Gauges: .062 .046 .036 .026 .017 .013 .010
> 
> Really hope you guys enjoy the guitar if you pick one up!!
> 
> Oh and FYI Bens sig WILL have passives as well. It started out with EMGs but he changed to a Crunch Lab Bridge and D-Activator Neck after he heard how sick and clear my guitar sounded



You just made my day.. everything about this is perfect.
Your guitar will be mine!


----------



## themike

I am so glad this is finally public because being a part of this was one of the hardest things to keep secret, yet funnest things to do.

Let me tell you that Alex, along with the rest of the band put in a lot of hard work to get where they are, and even MORE work designing the freaking things. We spent nights up nights going over specs, options, combinations and then essentially making an exact visual mock up of the guitar, for each of the concepts we had. Couple that with going back through the ESP catalog (both US and Japan) online and trying to find something that hasn't been rehashed 10000x. 

I'd like to point out that Alex really made it less about himself, and more about what we the players want and that is beyond cool to me. I wish more people did that. In the end he developed a guitar he's proud to play, and one we would love to simply have the chance to. 

Congrats buddy!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I see nothing to disprove of or question...this is rare for me and indicates a high degree of _fucking awesomeness._

JH Singlecut please!! Oh hell.......swap them all for a heart and some lungs?


----------



## habicore_5150

AlexWadeWC said:


> Oh and FYI Bens sig WILL have passives as well. It started out with EMGs but he changed to a Crunch Lab Bridge and D-Activator Neck after he heard how sick and clear my guitar sounded



and i can assume that Zach will go passives too? or is he gonna stay with the EMG 81-7/707 setup?



AlexWadeWC said:


> I also was told I wasn't allowed to do a Tele 7 signature because of Stephen Carpenter (which i rightfully respect as he is one of my favorite guitarists) so I figured the next best thing would be a metal strat.



ok, guess that makes a lot of sense, still a neat looking guitar there


----------



## sell2792

th3m1ke said:


> I am so glad this is finally public because being a part of this was one of the hardest things to keep secret, yet funnest things to do.
> 
> Let me tell you that Alex, along with the rest of the band put in a lot of hard work to get where they are, and even MORE work designing the freaking things. We spent nights up nights going over specs, options, combinations and then essentially making an exact visual mock up of the guitar, for each of the concepts we had. Couple that with going back through the ESP catalog (both US and Japan) online and trying to find something that hasn't been rehashed 10000x.
> 
> I'd like to point out that Alex really made it less about himself, and more about what we the players want and that is beyond cool to me. I wish more people did that. In the end he developed a guitar he's proud to play, and one we would love to simply have the chance to.
> 
> Congrats buddy!



Im really glad this doesn't say WHITEFUCKINCHAPEL or ALEX WADE on the fretboad. I salute you guys for keeping it classy, and congrats again to the guys for scoring these.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

th3m1ke said:


> I am so glad this is finally public because being a part of this was one of the hardest things to keep secret, yet funnest things to do.
> 
> Let me tell you that Alex, along with the rest of the band put in a lot of hard work to get where they are, and even MORE work designing the freaking things. We spent nights up nights going over specs, options, combinations and then essentially making an exact visual mock up of the guitar, for each of the concepts we had. Couple that with going back through the ESP catalog (both US and Japan) online and trying to find something that hasn't been rehashed 10000x.
> 
> I'd like to point out that Alex really made it less about himself, and more about what we the players want and that is beyond cool to me. I wish more people did that. In the end he developed a guitar he's proud to play, and one we would love to simply have the chance to.
> 
> Congrats buddy!



Sorry I got your SS.org name wrong  hahahaha <3


----------



## JPMike

God damn!!! Alex's and Ben's are amazing!!

But I am getting Buzz's!!


----------



## VILARIKA

I like this. Nobody complaining about finishes, scale lengths, woods, you name it. I didn't think this was possible


----------



## BigPhi84

LTD only or will there be an ESP version?


----------



## xeL

Alex, you're a *BOSS*.


----------



## themike

Just went through the files and with Alex's permission I present to you our final mock up he settled on for the AW-7, so you can see exactly how close to the final product we got on design/concepts:


----------



## Don Vito

Whaaaaaattt da fuckk

those are all really nice


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Here are some real pictures of mine for you guys:


----------



## AlexWadeWC

BigPhi84 said:


> LTD only or will there be an ESP version?



Probably LTD only unless I sell a shit load and there is a demand for an ESP version


----------



## simonXsludge

That Wade model is great, big ups for going with D Activators!!! One of the sexiest fixed bridge 7s out there at the moment, if you ask me.


----------



## Razzy

God dammit, Alex. You're ruining my tax-return plans.


----------



## kris_jammage

I'm sure these will sell really really well. Everyone seems pretty stoked on them, even guys who don't like Whitechapel. Cant wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## vinniemallet

omg man it's so perfect, what about prices you can say something or too early yet? Good luck!



AlexWadeWC said:


> Probably LTD only unless I sell a shit load and there is a demand for an ESP version


----------



## xCaptainx

This is beautiful!


----------



## Decipher

Huge congrads Alex! I'm an Ibanez fanboi....... but your sig REALLY has me considering getting another LTD (last one being the natural finish SC607B some years ago). It's also very humbling that you tried to design your sig with the common player in mind.

Way to go!!


----------



## Andromalia

The AW is some serious win.


----------



## simonXsludge

shitsøn;2820222 said:


> That Wade model is great, big ups for going with D Activators!!! One of the sexiest fixed bridge 7s out there at the moment, if you ask me.


I forgot the ESP T7, tho. That's the nicest. Still, that Wade is great.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That looks fantastic man, THANK YOU so much for not putting EMG's in there. Seriously, every other fucking 7 seems to either come with shitty passives or uber fucked emg's. The colour looks wicked too 

I heard it comes tuned to BbEADGBE though, is that true?


----------



## leonardo7

Wow! Im super impressed. I think that amongst these 3 guitars and everything else that ESP is putting out, there is basically a 7 string now for everybody. There are options now. The guys who want maple fretboards or trems get em! Beyond that, Im super impressed with your specs Alex right down to string gauge. Enough alder, enough black, enough TOMs and enough EMG routes! and an LTD with ebony! Killer color! The specs are totally something that should sell very well. You may be the very first one to put out a sig model with what should fully be very popular specs and looks. Someone finally did it


----------



## AlexWadeWC

vinniemallet said:


> omg man it's so perfect, what about prices you can say something or too early yet? Good luck!



I honestly don't know what the price will be, but as others have stated I'd imagine they would all be around the $900-$1,000 mark


----------



## themike

leonardo7 said:


> You may be the very first one to put out a sig model with what should fully be very popular specs and looks. Someone finally did it


----------



## AlexWadeWC

leonardo7 said:


> Wow! Im super impressed. I think that amongst these 3 guitars and everything else that ESP is putting out, there is basically a 7 string now for everybody. There are options now. The guys who want maple fretboards or trems get em! Beyond that, Im super impressed with your specs Alex right down to string gauge. Enough alder, enough black, enough TOMs and enough EMG routes! and an LTD with ebony! Killer color! The specs are totally something that should sell very well. You may be the very first one to put out a sig model with what should fully be very popular specs and looks. Someone finally did it



Hahahaha thanks man! I would hope so, it took me months and about 6 different mock ups to finally settle on something I was stoked on, but as soon as I saw this version I was like "yup, that's the one."


----------



## CloudAC

Okay, THAT is fucking awesome. Some ESP 7's with awesome colour choices and fretboard stuff. Colour me impressed.


----------



## Don Vito

VILARIKA said:


> I like this. Nobody complaining about finishes, scale lengths, woods, you name it. I didn't think this was possible


It's like it was designed for angry internet guitar nerds.


----------



## JPMike

Alex, I have to say it looks amazing!!!

I want one!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Holy fucking shit Alex, that is gorgeous. I normally don't like red guitars but that is damn lovely. I'm going to be in the market for a new guitar and this hasn't made my choice easier.  ESP has done good this year.


----------



## JPMike

Any chance, we can have a hint about the pricetag??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

JPMike said:


> Any chance, we can have a hint about the pricetag??



He said 900-1000 earlier.


----------



## CloudAC

At first I was gonna get an RGD 7421. But fuck that, your sig just jumped straight to no.1 Alex  I never thought in my life I would ever own an ESP/LTD, until now.


----------



## habicore_5150

JPMike said:


> Any chance, we can have a hint about the pricetag??



Alex already said that it might be floating between the $900 - $1000 (USD) area


----------



## JaeSwift

Non rosewood fretboard: Check
GREAT headstocks: Check
Passive pickups: CHECK
Bridge options (Alex if your fixed, Savage if your trem'd): Check
No huge inlays of a squirrel with an erection: Check
MASSIVE OVERALL SEXYNESS: CHECK
No flatblack finishes: Check

Seriously, I love you guys. Thank you so much for thinking of your fanbase when putting out sig guitars. Hopefully these will sell loads and send out a message to the market that not everyone wants a rosewood fretboard with a flat black finish and EMG pickups!


----------



## sol niger 333

Alexs is absolutely perfect and beautiful. Total classy taste. The rest are a little tacky in comparison. Especially the maple board silly headstock one. But Alex, man that's the nicest ltd I've EVER seen by a long shot. Ridiculous


----------



## Don Vito

whaaaattt 

I thought the cockstock+maple was pretty neat.


----------



## Shannon

Damn Alex, well done! It will be mine and i look forward to checking it out at NAMM next week. I would love to see a hipshot trem, but thats just a personal thing. WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## MikeH

Just a question. Wasn't Ben using Tom Smith guitars exclusively for a while? Did he just renew his contract with ESP? Or was it non-binding?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

kennedyblake said:


> It's like it was designed for angry internet guitar nerds.



Honestly it kind of was hahahaha.


----------



## Shannon

MikeH said:


> Just a question. Wasn't Ben using Tom Smith guitars exclusively for a while? Did he just renew his contract with ESP? Or was it non-binding?



My guess would be that a larger company has the resources to offer better touring support. Remember when Chris Broderick went from BKP to Dimarzio?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Shannon said:


> Damn Alex, well done! It will be mine and i look forward to checking it out at NAMM next week. I would love to see a hipshot trem, but thats just a personal thing. WE HAVE A WINNER!



We will be at NAMM debuting them, come say hi!


----------



## Inazone

Well, this settles it - now that I have Jackson and Ibanez 7s, it looks like the next one will be Alex's LTD sig. I love D Activators, trans red finishes, string-thru hardtail bridges and 25.5" scale length, AND that's a cool headstock for a 7.

And I wasn't planning on buying any new guitars this year . . . oops.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

MikeH said:


> Just a question. Wasn't Ben using Tom Smith guitars exclusively for a while? Did he just renew his contract with ESP? Or was it non-binding?



The Tom Smith guitars Ben actually bought, they were not free, he just had them made because he genuinely liked the guitars.


----------



## Shannon

AlexWadeWC said:


> We will be at NAMM debuting them, come say hi!


What day & time is the debut at the booth?


----------



## themike

edit: beaten!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

ALSO FYI again, the pictures that the OP posted of Bens guitar is the old version. The version that will be released will have a Crunch Lab in the bridge and a D-Activator neck in the neck, and NO "Savage" on the 12th fret.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Shannon said:


> What day & time is the debut at the booth?



Friday from 1-2:30 PM


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sick fucking guitars! I'm so glad to see some cool new 7's.

Alex, congrats on a sig model... Your model is by far the best looking one!


----------



## xDarkCrisisx

I'm going to buy all three of these...ok realistically Alex's first then if I can Zach's later. Ben's is sick but I personally don't like how maple fretboards feel. Alex yours is mind bogglingly amazing, can't imagine how exiting (yet straining) making your own sig is.


----------



## trianglebutt

Man, the Wade sig is perfect. Ben's would also be perfect except for the Floyd, any chance of a hardtail version?


----------



## JPMike

Stealthdjentstic said:


> He said 900-1000 earlier.



Thanks!!!


----------



## oracles

That ZH-7! So much want on that!


----------



## thepylestory

this is were, me being a lefty, i get fucked SUPER hard as i will proly never get the pleasure of owning one.


----------



## Shannon

AlexWadeWC said:


> Friday from 1-2:30 PM


Sweet man! I'll try to get over there for that.

Also, do you have any back shots of the guitar?


----------



## Angus Clark

JUST when I thought had made my decision on first Seven


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Thanks alex for those "in the flesh(wood)" pics.
If my boner lasts for longer than 4hrs should I call someone?


----------



## Mordecai

i might be making another seven string purchase sooner than i thought i would! fuck. why must these new guitars come out around my birthday time and right around tax return time. time to blow my money on this haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Shannon said:


> Sweet man! I'll try to get over there for that.
> 
> Also, do you have any back shots of the guitar?



Here is a picture of the back I just snapped:


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

AlexWadeWC said:


> Here is a picture of the back I just snapped:



Alex, this is really impressive, thank you so much for putting such a sexy guitar on the market. Thanks to th3m1ke too!

Are you 100% sure it's a mahogany body, not alder?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The prototype I have in my possession (what is in the pictures) is Alder as that is what I originally made it, but upon receiving the prototype and playing it I found the guitar was a tad bright sounding with the D-Activators. I have played EMG for 7 years now and knew that the 81-7 sounded good with Alder so I went with Alder, but upon doing more research I found that most people prefer Mahogany with the D-Activators, plus seeing as how the guitar is Maple neck through with a Maple top I knew having Mahogany wings instead of Alder would help darken and thicken up the over all tone of the guitar a bit.

So yes, the ESP site says the guitar is Alder but I told them before they start producing them to changes the wings to Mahogany. Can't wait to hear how monstrous it sounds with the Mahogany wings!


----------



## Key_Maker

AlexWadeWC said:


> Friday from 1-2:30 PM



See you there then!

I will be that guy, some kind of Mexican, with Pakistan accent and from a distant country that is only known for its natural disasters


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My reaction to all the new ESPs and LTDs...



I want the AW-7 and JH-600 EC SOOO MUUUCH!


----------



## Shannon

AlexWadeWC said:


> The prototype I have in my possession (what is in the pictures) is Alder as that is what I originally made it, but upon receiving the prototype and playing it I found the guitar was a tad bright sounding with the D-Activators. I have played EMG for 7 years now and knew that the 81-7 sounded good with Alder so I went with Alder, but upon doing more research I found that most people prefer Mahogany with the D-Activators, plus seeing as how the guitar is Maple neck through with a Maple top I knew having Mahogany wings instead of Alder would help darken and thicken up the over all tone of the guitar a bit.
> 
> So yes, the ESP site says the guitar is Alder but I told them before they start producing them to changes the wings to Mahogany. Can't wait to hear how monstrous it sounds with the Mahogany wings!



Well, if you ever want to sell the Alder prototype, I'd be interested. Personally, I love alder/maple configuration in strats.


----------



## vampiregenocide

What made you swap from EMGs?


----------



## Shannon

vampiregenocide said:


> What made you swap from EMGs?


Read his 1st post in this thread.
He said he made his signature with passives because ss.org would hound him for the giant EMG routes. Passive FTW.


----------



## jarnozz

omg... ben´s signature... must...have.. were do we buy this


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

AlexWadeWC said:


> The prototype I have in my possession (what is in the pictures) is Alder as that is what I originally made it, but upon receiving the prototype and playing it I found the guitar was a tad bright sounding with the D-Activators. I have played EMG for 7 years now and knew that the 81-7 sounded good with Alder so I went with Alder, but upon doing more research I found that most people prefer Mahogany with the D-Activators, plus seeing as how the guitar is Maple neck through with a Maple top I knew having Mahogany wings instead of Alder would help darken and thicken up the over all tone of the guitar a bit.
> 
> So yes, the ESP site says the guitar is Alder but I told them before they start producing them to changes the wings to Mahogany. Can't wait to hear how monstrous it sounds with the Mahogany wings!



Make them change the specs on the site too!  Alder would be fine to me, but mahogany even better!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Shannon said:


> Read his 1st post in this thread.
> He said he made his signature with passives because ss.org would hound him for the giant EMG routes. Passive FTW.



Oh I didn't know whether that was completely serious or the only reason.


----------



## Sepultorture

that Fixed Bridge Alex Wade model is probably the only interesting new thing i'd seen, passive and with a hipshot style bridge, good man alex, yer a fuckin good man


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Is the top an actual figured cap, or a veneer on a plain maple cap? Or... *shudder* ... just a veneer with no cap?


----------



## MobiusR

AlexWadeWC said:


> Of course I knew I could never beat an SS.org member to making my own thread about this hahaha, but I'm SO stoked to finally be able to announce these.
> 
> I put ALOT of time into the specs of my sig. I not only wanted to make it something I would be stoked to play but something that SS.org members would want to buy and be stoked on playing as well.
> 
> My first thought when I was told I was getting a sig was "well i better make it not black and have passives so SS.org won't make fun of me" HAHAHAHA. I also was told I wasn't allowed to do a Tele 7 signature because of Stephen Carpenter (which i rightfully respect as he is one of my favorite guitarists) so I figured the next best thing would be a metal strat.
> 
> VERY stoked on how it all came out. My friend Michael Compitello (th3mik3 on here) actually helped me out with mocking mine up and making desicions so big shout out to him.
> 
> Here are the official specs if you are wondering:
> 
> - M Body Style
> - Maple Neck Through
> - Mahogany Wings (site says Alder but I changed it last minute)
> - Flamed Maple Top
> - Blood Red Sunburst Finish on front and back, Solid black sides and back of neck
> - Matte Black Pickgaurd
> - Thin U Neck Contour
> - 24 XJ Frets
> - 46mm black nut
> - 25.5" neck scale
> - Ebony fretboard
> - No fret inlays
> - white side dot fret markers
> - Dimarzio D Activator 7 Bridge and D Activator 7 Neck
> - 550k Tone and Volume Pots
> - Hipshot fixed 7 string bridge
> - Black tone and volume knobs, 3 way selector switch
> - Vintage Plus Headstock, Black ESP locking tuners
> - Headstock finish Blood Red Sunburst with Flame as well
> - Block LTD in white with signature on the headstock
> - String Gauges: .062 .046 .036 .026 .017 .013 .010
> 
> Really hope you guys enjoy the guitar if you pick one up!!
> 
> Oh and FYI Bens sig WILL have passives as well. It started out with EMGs but he changed to a Crunch Lab Bridge and D-Activator Neck after he heard how sick and clear my guitar sounded





DUDE YOU GOTTA LET ME PLAY IT WHEN YOU COME TO VEGAS ((


----------



## Danukenator

And people complained about Herman Li getting a sig  

Its funny, these are classy guitars. I would never think they would be Whitechapel sigs.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

We've all been complaining about ESP producing flat black guitars with a boatload of EMGs...

And then out of the blue comes a mahogany, neck thru, ebony fb, flame maple top guitar with sexy pickguard, headstock AND passive routes? Only for around 1000$? What kind of sorcery is that?


----------



## vinniemallet

Alex should be marketing man of ESP cuz he really understand what we want haha but I also like some black models with EMG's like NT7 and Stephen Carpenter, but this is much better.



FrancescoFiligoi said:


> We've all been complaining about ESP producing flat black guitars with a boatload of EMGs...
> 
> And then out of the blue comes a mahogany, neck thru, ebony fb, flame maple top guitar with sexy pickguard, headstock AND passive routes? Only for around 1000$? What kind of sorcery is that?


----------



## jarnozz

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> We've all been complaining about ESP producing flat black guitars with a boatload of EMGs...
> 
> And then out of the blue comes a mahogany, neck thru, ebony fb, flame maple top guitar with sexy pickguard, headstock AND passive routes? Only for around 1000$? What kind of sorcery is that?



The kind of sorcery I love! haha who doesn´t want a guitar like that for a price like that hmmm


----------



## oneblackened

So much for saving for an Engl...


----------



## Shannon

For me, I could care less if any guitar is a "signature." I care about the specs & these all look like fine axes. Alex has afforded one awesome axe that isn't a black guitar loaded with EMGs. There's enough of those on the market already. 

We needed a traditional strat 7 w/ a bit of modern flair & Alex delivered! 
I really hope these sell well because I'd love to see this guitar become part of their standard series, but add a hipshot trem, maple fretboard & reverse headstock! But then again, that's just what's on my wish list.


----------



## Don Vito

I know I'm not the first one to notice, but I like how these guitars don't scream "SIGNATURE MODEL OF THIS GUY!!".


----------



## chest rockwell

nice work alex !! you dudes knocked it out of the park with those designs. hopefully we can link up soon and get raped !!!
congratz


----------



## vinniemallet

100% agree, it's pretty soft and well done.



kennedyblake said:


> I know I'm not the first one to notice, but I like how these guitars don't scream "SIGNATURE MODEL OF THIS GUY!!".


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

so excited for these guitars :-D


----------



## Shannon

chest rockwell said:


> nice work alex !! you dudes knocked it out of the park with those designs. hopefully we can link up soon and get raped !!!
> congratz



And thank you for giving us another guitar with an OFR7 & maple fretboard! 
That's one classy axe & I'm sure it will give the Schecter Loomis a run for it's money.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

vinniemallet said:


> Alex should be marketing man of ESP cuz he really understand what we want haha but I also like some black models with EMG's like NT7 and Stephen Carpenter, but this is much better.



I hope my guitar sells a shit load and they realize I know what's up and give me a job creating guitars later on in life hahaha. I know what the people want and I deliver!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

AlexWadeWC said:


> I hope my guitar sells a shit load and they realize I know what's up and give me a job creating guitars later on in life hahaha. I know what the people want and I deliver!



Step 1. Read sso.
Step 2. Profit.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Shannon said:


> Read his 1st post in this thread.
> He said he made his signature with passives because ss.org would hound him for the giant EMG routes. Passive FTW.



Hahaha that was a partial joke/partial truth.

I've been wanting to make the switch to passive for a while now, and I couldn't be more glad that I did.

I'm not going to dog EMG because they are a great company and I still really like the 81 and 81-7, but when I compared my EMG equipped, Alder Horizon NT-7 to my Dimarzio equipped Alder signature guitar it was a night and day difference and the passive won.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Is the top an actual figured cap, or a veneer on a plain maple cap? Or... *shudder* ... just a veneer with no cap?



To be completely honest I don't know, but seeing as how it's LTD I would be safe to say it's not an actual figured cap. Probably a veneer on a plain maple cap.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

chest rockwell said:


> nice work alex !! you dudes knocked it out of the park with those designs. hopefully we can link up soon and get raped !!!
> congratz



Thanks Buzz, yours is sick too! We definitely need to tour again!!


----------



## sirshredsalot

Like the BS-7 a lot..But not into the "savage" inlay at the 12th fret.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

sirshredsalot said:


> Like the BS-7 a lot..But not into the "savage" inlay at the 12th fret.



As stated earlier that was an older version of Ben's sig. The new version that will be for sale will not have the Savage inlay. He decided that it would be best to take away some of his "personalization" in order to make the guitar more marketable.


----------



## sirshredsalot

AlexWadeWC said:


> As stated earlier that was an older version of Ben's sig. The new version that will be for sale will not have the Savage inlay. He decided that it would be best to take away some of his "personalization" in order to make the guitar more marketable.



Sorry, must have missed that. Also just read that it's gonna passives..Complete win. Might have missed this as well, any idea when these will be selling?


----------



## Mordecai

is there a set price on these yet?


----------



## themike

Mordecai said:


> is there a set price on these yet?




Yes, $18,999 USD plus $109 for the hardshell case.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mordecai said:


> is there a set price on these yet?



He said 900-1000 earlier


----------



## sirshredsalot

th3m1ke said:


> Yes, $18,999 USD plus $109 for the hardshell case.



sounds reasonable.


----------



## xCaptainx

th3m1ke said:


> Yes, $18,999 USD plus $109 for the hardshell case.



wrong signature model and company for that kind of pricing!


----------



## themike

Stealthdjentstic said:


> He said 900-1000 earlier



Nooooooo - reading is fun and everyone should do it. Especially in threads  hahahha


----------



## oneblackened

Stealthdjentstic said:


> He said *900-1000* earlier


Completely reasonable considering regular LTD Deluxes are $800ish or so most of the time.


----------



## TMM

Loving the AW7. Buz's looks good, too.


----------



## ISRAFEL

I could build my own guitar with the amount of wood I'm sporting for the AW-7!


----------



## Prydogga

Actually contemplating getting one of these. I can't believe it, they all look amazing, but a 7 string neckthru M is too good to pass up!


----------



## DraggAmps

ahumbleguitarist said:


> Man, the Wade sig is perfect. Ben's would also be perfect except for the Floyd, any chance of a hardtail version?



+1. I do love the Wade sig, and that might be the one I get, if I get one (I just bought a JPXI7, why do I have GAS!?), but I'm surprised the Ben's isn't getting just as much praise. I thought cockstock, maple neck, satin finish transblack maple, etc, would be a huge hit. Especially for the people that want Floyd's. Personally, I think I'd go for that one if it had a Hipshot too. Reversed headstock and dual D-Activators might be cool, too. But aside from the Floyd, it's pretty perfect. With a Hipshot, that would be a very hard decision between Ben's and Alex's.

Edit: NVM, it's gloss not satin, not that that takes anything away from it. I also just noticed the binding which is actually a nice touch on that guitar (still talking about the Ben's). Tell him to go with a Hipshot too! And on second look, I do really think a reversed cockstock and D-Activator set would be even that much better. The guitar is killer as it is. A Hipshot would really seal the deal, though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Prydogga said:


> Actually contemplating getting one of these. I can't believe it, they all look amazing, but a 7 string neckthru M is too good to pass up!



Likewise, I hope some local stores stock these so I can at least give it a whirl.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Alex, please compare the neck profile on your signature prototype with your NT-7 (if I'm not mistaken you love the NT-7 neck profile).


----------



## Heineken

Alex, your signature Axe reeks of insane amounts of win. I am now 100% set on getting that as my next 7 string guitar. Fuck I hope I can get my hands on one soon. I'm dying to see some more shots!


----------



## caskettheclown

Looks like i'm gonna be getting a lot guitars this year.



Coincidentally going in major debt as well...


----------



## vinniemallet

Ye do it please, I was going to buy a NT-7 till I saw your new signature model, now I don't know haha the ESP is much better on the construction compared to a LTD?



FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Alex, please compare the neck profile on your signature prototype with your NT-7 (if I'm not mistaken you love the NT-7 neck profile).


----------



## Zelos45

thepylestory said:


> this is were, me being a lefty, i get fucked SUPER hard as i will proly never get the pleasure of owning one.



And the worst part is that wade looks sexy as hell too, and it even has all the specs I'd ask for. Being a lefty is a huge hassle sometimes.


----------



## Nitsuj

Finally some ESPs without fucking inlays.


----------



## Mendez

Man i was looking for a new 7 string to save up for, and was gonna settle with an rg7. Sooo glad these are going to be released, although now i might have to buy 2 seven strings instead of just one.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Alex, please compare the neck profile on your signature prototype with your NT-7 (if I'm not mistaken you love the NT-7 neck profile).



It's the exactly same. I loved the feel of my NT-7 so much that I asked for the exact same neck profile.


----------



## capoeiraesp

So it's a 45mm nut? The nt-7 is almost a seamless transition between a 6-stringer. Thank you for choosing that. 
Incredible work creating this and your custom shop signature ESP. They're two 7-stringers which really stand out on their own.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

capoeiraesp said:


> So it's a 45mm nut? The nt-7 is almost a seamless transition between a 6-stringer.
> Incredible work creating this and your custom shop signature ESP. They're two 7-stringers which really stand out on their own.



Correct it is.

And exactly, I loved my NT-7 because it was a 7 that felt like a 6. Very easy to play.

And thank you, that means a lot. I really strived to create a signature model that stood out so well that everyone would know it was mine, without having my signature on the fretboard, or whitechapel or a symbol all over it. I wanted the purchaser to feel like it was their guitar as when you buy a normal non signature guitar. The only signature on the entire thing is the tiny one on the headstock and we were required to do that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

AlexWadeWC said:


> And thank you, that means a lot. I really strived to create a signature model that stood out so well that everyone would know it was mine, without having my signature on the fretboard, or whitechapel or a symbol all over it. I wanted the purchaser to feel like it was their guitar as when you buy a normal non signature guitar. The only signature on the entire thing is the tiny one on the headstock and we were required to do that.


 
You're like a modern day Les Paul .


----------



## sirshredsalot

AlexWadeWC said:


> It's the exactly same. I loved the feel of my NT-7 so much that I asked for the exact same neck profile.



Out of curiosity, does the savage have the same profile?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

sirshredsalot said:


> Out of curiosity, does the savage have the same profile?



Yeah the BS-7 and ZH-7 both have the same profile as we all love the NT-7 hahaha

However the ZH-7 is 26.25 (half way between 25.5 and 27). Zach did that to add a little extra tension since we tune in Drop A without going full baritone, and it actually worked out nicely. I'm fine with 25.5 though so I just left it.


----------



## Valennic

45mm?

Holy narrow batman


----------



## sirshredsalot

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah the BS-7 and ZH-7 both have the same profile as we all love the NT-7 hahaha
> 
> However the ZH-7 is 26.25 (half way between 25.5 and 27). Zach did that to add a little extra tension since we tune in Drop A without going full baritone, and it actually worked out nicely. I'm fine with 25.5 though so I just left it.



Gawd damn, all this seems t0o good to be true. Too much to take in at once. Any idea when we can buyz us some?


----------



## metalmatt420

love em all especially the wade one,but man i would have loved a tennessee sawblade inlay (raised there), sick none the less


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ratio of musical non-average-ness to fantastic guitar taste = 1:+9000


----------



## Hourglass1117

AlexWadeWC said:


> but upon doing more research I found that most people prefer Mahogany with the D-Activators, plus seeing as how the guitar is Maple neck through with a Maple top I knew having Mahogany wings instead of Alder would help darken and thicken up the over all tone of the guitar a bit.



I definitely agree. After putting D-Activators in my RG1527, I can tell that in anything brighter would be just too bright for me. Although basswood is more of a more bland sounding version alder, I feel that D-Activators would be best suited in a darker wood like mahogany. Good choice, Alex. And also great choices for every other damn spec on this guitar. Really looking forward to playing one/perhaps owning one. Probably my favorite signature model of any guitar that has ever been a signature model.


----------



## dodgethis

The AW-7 made me...



But yes, I foresee me drilling another hole for a second volume pot and switching out the three-way for a super five-way. Awesome base for the tinkering me 

Excellent job, Mr Wade. Excellent job.


----------



## broj15

If alex's is 26.5" of 27" i think i just found my next purchase

Edit: Just saw where alex listed the specs... Sadness at the lack of an extended scale


----------



## xCaptainx

I must say this must be the first sig model that hasn't been ripped to shreds on here!


----------



## rcsierra13

I'm pretty keen on different parts of all 3 of the WC 7's

But gotta say that the AW7 is banging!


----------



## CRaul87

AlexWadeWC said:


> Of course I knew I could never beat an SS.org member to making my own thread about this hahaha, but I'm SO stoked to finally be able to announce these.
> 
> I put ALOT of time into the specs of my sig. I not only wanted to make it something I would be stoked to play but something that SS.org members would want to buy and be stoked on playing as well.
> 
> My first thought when I was told I was getting a sig was "well i better make it not black and have passives so SS.org won't make fun of me" HAHAHAHA. I also was told I wasn't allowed to do a Tele 7 signature because of Stephen Carpenter (which i rightfully respect as he is one of my favorite guitarists) so I figured the next best thing would be a metal strat.
> 
> VERY stoked on how it all came out. My friend Michael Compitello (th3mik3 on here) actually helped me out with mocking mine up and making desicions so big shout out to him.
> 
> Here are the official specs if you are wondering:
> 
> - M Body Style
> - Maple Neck Through
> - Mahogany Wings (site says Alder but I changed it last minute)
> - Flamed Maple Top
> - Blood Red Sunburst Finish on front and back, Solid black sides and back of neck
> - Matte Black Pickgaurd
> - Thin U Neck Contour
> - 24 XJ Frets
> - 46mm black nut
> - 25.5" neck scale
> - Ebony fretboard
> - No fret inlays
> - white side dot fret markers
> - Dimarzio D Activator 7 Bridge and D Activator 7 Neck
> - 550k Tone and Volume Pots
> - Hipshot fixed 7 string bridge
> - Black tone and volume knobs, 3 way selector switch
> - Vintage Plus Headstock, Black ESP locking tuners
> - Headstock finish Blood Red Sunburst with Flame as well
> - Block LTD in white with signature on the headstock
> - String Gauges: .062 .046 .036 .026 .017 .013 .010
> 
> Really hope you guys enjoy the guitar if you pick one up!!
> 
> Oh and FYI Bens sig WILL have passives as well. It started out with EMGs but he changed to a Crunch Lab Bridge and D-Activator Neck after he heard how sick and clear my guitar sounded


any details on the fretboard radius?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ratio of musical non-average-ness to fantastic guitar taste = 1:+9000



Actually...now I feel bad


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Dude, I love you


----------



## straightshreddd

Hell yes. Alex's is pretty ill. I'd rock it. Crossing my fingers that they have 27" scale length.


Edit: Just saw the spec list. Damnit


----------



## dschonn

It´s been said already but it has to be said again. These Instruments are the best ESP has brought out for a long time. And I´m buying the AW7


----------



## sell2792

Are the "LTD" prototypes you guys received actually ESP customs?


----------



## ridner

that Alex Wade guitar is


----------



## Sikor

I will reapeat after mayn other in this thread, but AW-7 is the WIN! 
Fantastic look, great spec (passives!), GAS, GAS, GAS...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

sell2792 said:


> Are the "LTD" prototypes you guys received actually ESP customs?



Looking at the pics I'm pretty sure these are LTDs....Alex, where are these guitars made in? Still can't believe how gorgeous they are.


----------



## 8track

i really like the bs-7


----------



## sell2792

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Looking at the pics I'm pretty sure these are LTDs....Alex, where are these guitars made in? Still can't believe how gorgeous they are.



I know it says it's an LTD, but if its a prototype I figured it might technically be a custom shop ESP, but with LTD on the headstock, seeing as they are producing this model as an LTD... If that makes sense.


----------



## Key_Maker

DO you have any real photo of the other guitars? 

If they look as nice are in the ads, i'll be in serious problems.


----------



## Rap Hat

This is such great news, congrats! Yours is literally the perfect production 7-string, specs for everyone and the classiest of looks. Combined with your bandmates', it's like a SS.org dream collection !


----------



## Andrew11

Although I love EMG's and are getting them in my incoming ESP, I am so happy that there is some more options out there now with passives. My next guitar, Alex Wade sig with some BKP warpigs


----------



## Larrikin666

It's amazing that ESP is finally put out guitars like this. Colors, passives, hipshot bridges.....hot damn. If that neck profile was flatter....I'd completely die. 

Also....congrats on the guitars. That's definitely a big deal.


----------



## Sepultorture

gunna have to give the Alez wade sig a shot, finally an ESP/LTD 7 string that makes sense

ALEX, AGAIN, YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## AlexWadeWC

sell2792 said:


> Are the "LTD" prototypes you guys received actually ESP customs?



No the prototypes were LTDs so we'd see exactly what we would be selling and could approve it. But we will be receiving ESP custom versions of our sigs to play live. They'll be the exact same guitars just built nicer.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Really can't express how happy it makes me you guys are as stoked about my sig as I am. I spend a lot of time on this forum and I took notice in everyone's complaints about the ESP line and I strived to do something different to deliver a guitar that not only I would be stoked on but that my fans and all of you guys would be too, and it seems like I'm accomplished just that.


----------



## jarnozz

what i love the most is that esp finally saw what we want en did something with that.
before almost all their guitars were black and emg loaded. take a look at their new models...
their eclipse,horizon and ofcourse these models... i'm so gonna buy ben's sig now it has passives! those will be sold out within a week ore so xD


----------



## sell2792

AlexWadeWC said:


> Really can't express how happy it makes me you guys are as stoked about my sig as I am. I spend a lot of time on this forum and I took notice in everyone's complaints about the ESP line and I strived to do something different to deliver a guitar that not only I would be stoked on but that my fans and all of you guys would be too, and it seems like I'm accomplished just that.



You should feel very accomplished, because everyone loves it, which almost never happens on here.


----------



## scherzo1928

AlexWadeWC said:


> Really can't express how happy it makes me you guys are as stoked about my sig as I am. I spend a lot of time on this forum and I took notice in everyone's complaints about the ESP line and I strived to do something different to deliver a guitar that not only I would be stoked on but that my fans and all of you guys would be too, and it seems like I'm accomplished just that.


 
I love you for this. Have a hug.


----------



## TomAwesome

Under a grand? Damn, now I'll have to fight to convince myself not to buy it.  If these feel and sound as good as they look, I think you've got some real winners here! Nicely done.


----------



## ittoa666

That BS-7 is making me regret blowing all of my saved up money earlier this year. I want one.


----------



## skeeballcore

BY OUR POWERS COMBINED!!







Alex, make it happen cap'n

(forgive the 2 minute mock-up)


----------



## HumanFuseBen

EPIC hailz and congrats on the signature models, guys! I'm with the rest of these fellas, these are some of the best sig models i have ever seen. Hooray!
Also, is it just me or does the GC bass have an EMG 707 in it?


----------



## Key_Maker

HumanFuseBen said:


> EPIC hailz and congrats on the signature models, guys! I'm with the rest of these fellas, these are some of the best sig models i have ever seen. Hooray!
> Also, is it just me or does the GC bass have an EMG 707 in it?



Nop, it has the MMTW pickup, musicman size but with coil tap:

MMTW | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups


----------



## HumanFuseBen

but the one in front of that one.... looks just like the guitar pickup!


----------



## NickB11

Great looking guitars...I was in shock when I saw these. Usually, the guitars that come out are some what of a let down, but congrats to you for creating a beautiful guitar! Definitely going to try one of these out!


----------



## Key_Maker

HumanFuseBen said:


> but the one in front of that one.... looks just like the guitar pickup!




That's a EMG 35DC, the original housing of the 7 string version.


----------



## Tisca

Don't know this Alex but I can see he has taste.So much win going on here:
+ looker
+ no gaudy inlays/logos/signatures
+ passives
+ ebony board
+ 25.5 (looks longer, even IRL pics)
+ fixed bridge
+ Ltd prices


Now I just have to get rid of my other Ltd sig (the Grynch) to justify buying this. Been collecting dust for years, don't really like 27".


----------



## vampiregenocide

When there is no one really complaining about a guitar, you know it's done right.


----------



## cap-tan

holy shit. well..there went my property tax payment...


----------



## dschonn

TomAwesome said:


> Under a grand? Damn, now I'll have to fight to convince myself not to buy it.  If these feel and sound as good as they look, I think you've got some real winners here! Nicely done.



Sorry but where does it say it will be under a grand? And by that, is that supposed to be dollars or euros? Anyway it shall be mine


----------



## themike

dschonn said:


> Sorry but where does it say it will be under a grand? And by that, is that supposed to be dollars or euros? Anyway it shall be mine


 
Alex mentioned a possible pricepoint earlier in the thread. ESP hasn't given them official prices, but you can make an educated guess based on older models that were in similar positions to go for $800-$1000 USD.


----------



## dschonn

thanks for your quick response  i was just too stoked to read the whole thread


----------



## drjenkins

The AW-7 is relevant to my interests. Congrats Alex on a killer looking piece.


----------



## vinniemallet

This is gonna happen when alex, ben and zach make a fusion like in Dragonball haha



skeeballcore said:


> BY OUR POWERS COMBINED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, make it happen cap'n
> 
> (forgive the 2 minute mock-up)


----------



## sirshredsalot

vinniemallet said:


> This is gonna happen when alex, ben and zach make a fusion like in Dragonball haha



That looks amazing too..


----------



## TonyFnB

Wow beautiful stuff!!!!


----------



## Shannon

skeeballcore said:


> BY OUR POWERS COMBINED!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, make it happen cap'n
> 
> (forgive the 2 minute mock-up)


Man, add a hipshot trem to that & I'll buy that as well!


----------



## oremus91

Shannon said:


> Man, add a hipshot trem to that & I'll buy that as well!



Damnit, just stop with all the trem talk guys. You have 90% of all 7 strings.. give us fixed bridge dudes some love


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Alex or anyone else.
This is going to be assembled in Korea or Indonesia?

I could use d full specs on d other 2 WC models.


----------



## Shannon

oremus91 said:


> Damnit, just stop with all the trem talk guys. You have 90% of all 7 strings.. give us fixed bridge dudes some love



OFR style = plenty
Hipshot = zero
Just like a fender or PRS trems, a hipshot will work for trem & fixed dudes.


----------



## Don Vito

ExhumedShadow said:


> Alex or anyone else.
> This is going to be assembled in Korea or Indonesia?
> 
> I could use d full specs on d other 2 WC models.


I'm pretty positive these are going to be MiK.


----------



## kevdes93

alex, would you happen to have real pictures of zach and bens guitars as well? if not, can you steal them and take pictures for us??


----------



## ExhumedShadow

+1 on pics of d other Pinkchap7's

Yeah I'm betting on MiK but a confirmation would rock.


----------



## Trem

Wow, Finally! The Aw-7 is like a dream come true, unreal. 
Seriously glad that dude got a sig.

Curious, what's the fingerboard radius? I hope to hell it's less than 16" and has a chunky..er neck. And No Ltd block inlay either?? To good to be true.


----------



## Don Vito

kevdes93 said:


> alex, would you happen to have real pictures of zach and bens guitars as well? if not, can you steal them and take pictures for us??


This!

We demand more pics dammit!!


----------



## theicon2125

Can we get some specs, prices and pics for the other two? Congrats on the sig Alex, that thing is down right sexy


----------



## seventhcircle

i want the aw-7 so fucking bad


----------



## Krucifixtion

I've been really wanting a 7 and these look awesome! Personally if it was me I would have gone with a 27" scale and I would have done a natural finish on the back of the neck (get's much less slippery or sticky feeling) However, for the price point that we are looking at I might just get one anyway. I would mostly just be playing in Bb or drop Ab, the 25.5" scale isn't too bad for that.


----------



## theicon2125

Krucifixtion said:


> I've been really wanting a 7 and these look awesome! Personally if it was me I would have gone with a 27" scale and I would have done a natural finish on the back of the neck (get's much less slippery or sticky feeling) However, for the price point that we are looking at I might just get one anyway. I would mostly just be playing in Bb or drop Ab, the 25.5" scale isn't too bad for that.



Im pretty sure Alex said that Zach's sig (flat plack with EMGs) is 26.5 and from the experiences I have had with my Loomis NT 26.5 gives you good enough tension for Ab (I have gone down to G# with no problems)


----------



## Isan

26.25*


----------



## Estilo

AlexWadeWC said:


> I also was told I wasn't allowed to do a Tele 7 signature because of Stephen Carpenter (which i rightfully respect as he is one of my favorite guitarists).



Alex, care to elaborate why you aren't allowed to do a Tele 7 because of Stephen Carpenter? Does that mean SC has blocked all the rights of anyone from having a signature ESP/ LTD Tele 7? Does he even have a sig Tele 7?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

I'll try to get pictures for the other guys but here are specs for now:

BS-7 (Ben Savage):

Maple Neck Through
Maple Fret Board
Alder Wings
Flame Maple Top
See Through Black Finish
ESP Locking tuners
Dimarzio Crunch Lab Bridge pick up
Dimarzio D-Activator Neck pick up
46mm nut (Horizion NT-7 Neck Radius)
25.5" scale neck
Floyd Rose bridge

ZH-7 (Zach Householder):

Maple Neck through
Ebony Fret board with large pearloid block inlays
Mahogany Wings
Quilted Maple Top
See Through Satin Black finish
ESP locking tuners
EMG 81-7 Bridge pick up
EMG 707 Neck pick up
46mm nut (Horizion NT-7 neck radius)
26.25" scale neck
TOM Bridge
Flat black hardware


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Estilo said:


> Alex, care to elaborate why you aren't allowed to do a Tele 7 because of Stephen Carpenter? Does that mean SC has blocked all the rights of anyone from having a signature ESP/ LTD Tele 7? Does he even have a sig Tele 7?



I've seen in the ESP "Export Series" he has released a Stef T7, i'm sure it's only matter of time until it's released in the US although I don't know that for a fact.

And i'm sure he doesn't legally have a "right" to the Tele seven string style, but it's more of a respect thing, which I totally understand and respect as not only has he been with ESP for years but he is one of my favorite guitarists hands down.


----------



## Shannon

^ Totally understandable. It would be like getting an ibanez endorsement and asking for a guitar that looked nearly identical to one of vai's sigs and calling it your own sig.


----------



## wowspare

Dat pickguard.

*shudder*


----------



## DavidLopezJr

AW-7 has such a well looking headstock!


----------



## That_One_Person

The AW-7 is so classy. It looks like something you would expect out of the custom shop, not a production signature. The only minor thing that would make it 11 out of 10 is if it had Sperzels. Are Sperzels an option on MiK sigs, Alex?


----------



## Tom 1.0

Guess who has a deposit down on the first AW7 to hit the Uk...


----------



## xeL

Tom 401vb said:


> Guess who has a deposit down on the first AW7 to hit the Uk...



How much and where from?


----------



## buffa d

God that AW7 is growing on me. Love the bridge and pickup choice. Looks good, too! And I was just going to buy a EC-407...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

So Shannon can I get dibs when you go to sell this after 2 weeks of owning it?


----------



## Bigsby

i don't know what there is about that wade sig but i want it so bad, i hope it can be the perfect replacement for my C-7 that literally hurts to play now, also not seeing alot of people mentioning zachs sig lol


----------



## Tom 1.0

xeL said:


> How much and where from?




Work and thats still an unknown at the moment


----------



## ian14892

I like Bens alot except for the trem... Alex's is cool but if they just dumbed down his Tele custom shop I would totally start saving my pennies.


----------



## ExhumedShadow

Thanks a lot!
For d specs and for your amazing sig, a real answer for d regular 7player demands.

The only thing missing is a Bload of pics of Ben and Zach's axes.


----------



## themike

ian14892 said:


> Alex's is cool but if they just dumbed down his Tele custom shop I would totally start saving my pennies.



This was brought up earlier in the thread - he wasn't allowed to use the tele shape due to the Stephen Carpenter's sig.


----------



## JMP2203

Valennic said:


> 45mm?
> 
> Holy narrow batman



yeah, to narrow for me too

a jp7 is like 49 and ibanez like 48 and is perfect imo

good loocking guitar anyway, love the pickguard


----------



## AlexWadeWC

JMP2203 said:


> yeah, to narrow for me too
> 
> a jp7 is like 49 and ibanez like 48 and is perfect imo
> 
> good loocking guitar anyway, love the pickguard



it's 46 actually, so like a millimeter bigger than the NT-7 if that even matters hahaha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Tom 401vb said:


> Guess who has a deposit down on the first AW7 to hit the Uk...



Nice!! Thank you!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

That_One_Person said:


> The AW-7 is so classy. It looks like something you would expect out of the custom shop, not a production signature. The only minor thing that would make it 11 out of 10 is if it had Sperzels. Are Sperzels an option on MiK sigs, Alex?



Honestly man I don't like Sperzels. I could have put Sperzels on it if I wanted too but really the ESP locking tuners are great. Very smooth and no hassle. Ask anyone who is endorsed by ESP and they'll tell you that the ESP locking tuners are better than Sperzels. I had this exact discussion with Rob Arnold from Chimaira.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow I missed that they come with locking tuners, that's it...bye bye loomis


----------



## I Voyager

Alex, just sayin', but I might have to buy that sunovabitch.


----------



## TheOrangeChannel

Dude! Kudos! Nice work on the design. I might have a 1527RB up for sale soon. Not too many options in the hardtail production 7 market, unless you're willing to go custom.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I haven't owned a 7 in a few years now...but I think the AW model will bring me back into the club!


----------



## DraggAmps

So is this an actual Hipshot bridge? Just wondering because I thought ESP had a Hipshot copy already and I would have thought they'd use that. Or maybe I'm just assuming their cheaper 7's didn't have real Hipshots. Not that it really matters. 

I really wish all of these guitars had the option of hard tail or floyd, because I'd really love that Savage with a Hipshot! But I really don't think I or any one else should be bitching when you guys have offered up such an outstanding line of new 7's. 3 killer new 7's all at once, when most years there's not a single new 7 under a grand that's as awesome as any one of those guitars. Congrats on the accomplishment, dudes, and thanks so much for thinking of us while designing them!


----------



## vinniemallet

Alex do you really think there is a big difference between your signature model and the ESP NT7? I know its a LTD with passives and mahogany and NT7 it's made in Japan with EMG's and alder body, but I'm talking about construction, sound and neck feel. I was going to buy an ESP but now I'm not sure if I should wait for your model the 700/800 more for NT7 worth it?


----------



## Ericbrujo

i like that ZH-7 a lot, but i will go with the AW-7, i want to go passive for a change
.


----------



## Domkid118

That strat is pretty nice


----------



## vampiregenocide

Do we know when these will actually be available?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

The only thing I don't like about the Alex's is that it has no trem, but there's so much about it that I like I might just get it with the plans to trem it later. Either that or get Buz's sig, a custom pickguard, and passives. Good thing my lack of funds gives me time to decide!


----------



## hanachanmaru

wow nice LTDs i like the LP style 7 string  any idea does where these sexy looking LTDs are made from ?


----------



## kevdes93

vampiregenocide said:


> Do we know when these will actually be available?



if i had to make an educated guess id say around april or may


----------



## kevdes93

and id love to see some pics of zachs. its pretty much a tie between them! bens is cool but im not a trem guy. damn this is gonna be a close race...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

so, it DOES come with locking tuners, right? Just when I thought I discovered the only fault in this guitar....NOT


----------



## AlexWadeWC

DraggAmps said:


> So is this an actual Hipshot bridge? Just wondering because I thought ESP had a Hipshot copy already and I would have thought they'd use that. Or maybe I'm just assuming their cheaper 7's didn't have real Hipshots. Not that it really matters.
> 
> I really wish all of these guitars had the option of hard tail or floyd, because I'd really love that Savage with a Hipshot! But I really don't think I or any one else should be bitching when you guys have offered up such an outstanding line of new 7's. 3 killer new 7's all at once, when most years there's not a single new 7 under a grand that's as awesome as any one of those guitars. Congrats on the accomplishment, dudes, and thanks so much for thinking of us while designing them!



Well my prototype came with a real Hipshot so I would only assume that the production ones will as well! They didn't tell me they would be putting copies on them.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

vinniemallet said:


> Alex do you really think there is a big difference between your signature model and the ESP NT7? I know its a LTD with passives and mahogany and NT7 it's made in Japan with EMG's and alder body, but I'm talking about construction, sound and neck feel. I was going to buy an ESP but now I'm not sure if I should wait for your model the 700/800 more for NT7 worth it?



As far as feel goes neck wise they are pretty much identical, weight wise mine will be a little heavier as mine is mahogany and the body is a tad thicker.

Sound wise they will be completely different as the NT-7 is Alder and EMGs and mine is Mahogany and D-Activators.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> so, it DOES come with locking tuners, right? Just when I thought I discovered the only fault in this guitar....NOT



Correct the ESP locking tuners which are awesome. Like I said I prefer them to Sperzels.


----------



## B-lebs

Your sig is definitely in the running to be my second 7!

Congrats on getting it, man.


----------



## Captain_Awesome

I don't particularly like Whitechapel, but those Sigs looks sweet as hell!


----------



## abadonae

Its nice to see the actual guys from WC giving some feedback on this forum. 

I think all 3 of the guitars look amazing, wish i was right handed now  haha


----------



## Nevertaken

All 3 look great, but the ZH-7 is perfection. I can't wait until there is some used ones floating around so I can possibly afford one.


----------



## Zelos45

abadonae said:


> I think all 3 of the guitars look amazing, wish i was right handed now  haha


This. Every time I see a signature guitar.


----------



## Domkid118

AlexWadeWC said:


> Here are some real pictures of mine for you guys:




 :O :O 

i want so bad


----------



## Tom 1.0

AlexWadeWC said:


> Nice!! Thank you!







Pleasure dude, I will admit I had never listened to your music before either, but damn its awesome.

Cannot wait to get this guitar, my boss shall be checking them out at Naam and hopefully getting a bit of a queue jump done for me.

Cannot wait and shall make sure to get a decent review up when its here.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

So, are these made in Korea, Indo, China? Doesn't matter to me, I'm just curious. I've actually owned a made in China LTD MH-417 that was flawless!


----------



## wowspare

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So, are these made in Korea, Indo, China? Doesn't matter to me, I'm just curious. I've actually owned a made in China LTD MH-417 that was flawless!



Korea


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

wowspare said:


> Korea



where have you read about it?


----------



## wowspare

LTD guitars are made in 3 places, china, indo or korea

All of the higher end LTDs are made in korea, so it has to be korea


----------



## Sepultorture

it is indeed a tempting guitar, never have i wanted something so bad that's new in so long, that pickguard plate though puts me off.

fuck i'm too picky


----------



## rythmic_pulses

The AW-7 is my opinion on what a "workhorse" guitar for me would look like, Classic strat touches (Body Shape, Scratchplate, Control Layout) but with modern touches also (Hipshot Bridge, D-acs, Locking tuners) all of these things make it my favourite 7 string to date, nice choices Alex!


----------



## Wookieslayer

Hey Alex, did you consider putting D-Activator X series pickups with the alder configuration? According to Dimarzio's site they have a treble roll off but I've never played any so maybe it woulds till be too bright for the alder version of your sig.

Killer guitar, nice job man.

Edit: 

Gad nabit; they don't have 7 string version. Disregard my question


----------



## sell2792

This thing would be crazy with a Hipshot trem the more I think about it...
What kind of nut will it have on it? It'd be really nice if they stuck with the Earavana nuts.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Alex, if you're reading this, I have a suggestion.

If and when you guys' sigs sell like hotcakes, you should use that as an excuse to release another signature model that's the filthy love child of yours and Ben's siggies.

It would have the AW body, headstock and pickguard, and the BS finish, maple board, and Floyd.

It would be called the BAWS-7, and it would break the internet.



MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Jake

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Alex, if you're reading this, I have a suggestion.
> 
> If and when you guys' sigs sell like hotcakes, you should use that as an excuse to release another signature model that's the filthy love child of yours and Ben's siggies.
> 
> It would have the AW body, headstock and pickguard, and the BS finish, maple board, and Floyd.
> 
> It would be called the BAWS-7, and it would break the internet
> 
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN.


 This x100000


----------



## wowspare

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Alex, if you're reading this, I have a suggestion.
> 
> If and when you guys' sigs sell like hotcakes, you should use that as an excuse to release another signature model that's the filthy love child of yours and Ben's siggies.
> 
> It would have the AW body, headstock and pickguard, and the BS finish, maple board, and Floyd.
> 
> It would be called the BAWS-7, and it would break the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN.



Actually I'm hoping for a FR version of the AW model with no other mods....


----------



## pantera95

I would love to get my hands on the Alex wade and Buz Mcgrath sigs. They look like they will be top guitars, in looks and features. 
Thanks esp, haha


----------



## daniboy

AlexWadeWC said:


> Here are some real pictures of mine for you guys:



everything about the guitar is just perfect. and i want one!

well, just being an idiot but don't you find the ltd logo in white just pokes you in the eye?


----------



## Savu

Any pictures from back?


----------



## themike

wowspare said:


> Actually I'm hoping for a FR version of the AW model with no other mods....


 
You can always have a local luthier route it out for a floyd 





Savu said:


> Any pictures from back?


 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2820503-post101.html


----------



## Randomist

I have no idea how I missed ths until now 

Alex, congrats on speccing out my ideal guitar. I'd barely change anything if it was my custom. Now I just need that guitar in the UK without a massive price tag.


----------



## themike

I....Spy....With my eyes......somethings that have extra strings!


----------



## Valennic

th3m1ke said:


> I....Spy....With my eyes......somethings that have extra strings!



You sonovabitch


----------



## themike

Valennic said:


> You sonovabitch


 
Don't get jealous, I'm not there - it was posted by ESP.


----------



## Valennic

th3m1ke said:


> Don't get jealous, I'm not there - it was posted by ESP.



Okay, okay. I can curb the jealousy. On their facebook?


----------



## Miek

I'm glad I stopped by to see what's up with NAMM, and I'll be picking one of these up as soon as I can! I'm sick of Floyds and tunomatics, so I'll probably grab Alex's.


----------



## theicon2125

hey guys, gearhounds has the sigs up. 899 for Alex's 999 for Zach's and 1,099 for Ben's


----------



## sirshredsalot

Seems like a fair price point, lets just hope they play as well as they look!


----------



## theicon2125

sirshredsalot said:


> Seems like a fair price point, lets just hope they play as well as they look!



Its an LTD don't worry about the quality


----------



## Invader

I know the guys use sevens, and the guitars are sigs, but I'd love to have an AW-*6*. I love the look of the guitar but don't really need another seven.


----------



## Ardez

Dat price!


----------



## dschonn

are they ready to be preordered?


----------



## Loomer

899 for the Alex Wade sig? Shiiiiiiiiatt!


----------



## Skullet

Think this will intrest a few people here


----------



## daniboy

thanks for the clip. is it me or the aw-7 in there does not come with a hipshot bridge?


----------



## Ardez

daniboy said:


> thanks for the clip. is it me or the aw-7 in there does not come with a hipshot bridge?



I'm not sure... it looks like hipshot... almost... the angle sucks. 

It has to be a hipshot or


----------



## themike

Looks like a hipshot to me, the glare of the high powered lights though accent the shadowing on it. I'm sure Alex will chime in once he gets out of California.


----------



## dschonn

TONE KING



Y U NO SHOW THE OTHER WHITECHAPEL SIGS?????


----------



## cwhitey2

Ben's


----------



## Andromalia

Loomer said:


> 899 for the Alex Wade sig? Shiiiiiiiiatt!


Yeah the price is right. Considering buying a 7 now. It's all you SSOers's fault !


----------



## Skullet

Close up of the bridge for all a ya'll


----------



## Skullet

Throwing this one in for the hell of it


----------



## skeeballcore

We ever get confirmation where these are being made?

Side note: anyone want a Whitechapel owned sc607b?


----------



## capoeiraesp

It will be made in Korea. All deluxe and signature series ltds are made there.


----------



## I Voyager

From that view it reminds me a lot of a Charvel So-Cal. Me likey.


----------



## Misha

The Alex one is pretty sweet


----------



## Xaios

That doesn't looks like a Hipshot. In fact...

It looks like an Agile/Cepheus bridge. 

EDIT: Clarification: the one in the picture that Alex posted where the guitar is laying on the case definitely IS a Hipshot. However, the one in the general product photo and the one hanging on the wall at NAMM is definitely not.


----------



## themike

Alex and the guys just landed in Cali and are heading to NAMM so as soon as he gets an official word from ESP you'll know! 

It's hard for me to tell from the photos. I dunno, *looks* solid to me


----------



## Xaios

th3m1ke said:


> Alex and the guys just landed in Cali and are heading to NAMM so as soon as he gets an official word from ESP you'll know!
> 
> It's hard for me to tell from the photos. I dunno, *looks* solid to me



Yeah, I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the Cepheus bridge, but just... it's not a Hipshot is all.


----------



## themike

Xaios said:


> Yeah, I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the Cepheus bridge, but just... it's not a Hipshot is all.




Yeah I hear ya. Well all I know is that Alex spec'd out a Hipshot, and he obviously got the go-ahead since it's on the prototype but now I see what you're talking about. Like you said not a big deal, but as far as official word goes we shall see


----------



## JamesGrote

Man, I just love the specs on this thing. I just can't wrap my head around why you would cover up such a beautiful red flame with a piece of plastic? Otherwise, perfect guitar.


----------



## DraggAmps

Yeah, this is why I was asking about whether it was an authentic Hipshot. I know ESP made basically their version of a Hipshot for guitars such as the LTD H1007, and I just figured they'd use that since real Hipshots aren't cheap. I'd expect a real one on an ESP, but I was a little skeptical about whether or not it was a real one on the production LTD's. You can tell from the saddles and the details and the finish on the one in the NAMM pic that it's not real. That a slight bummer but I was expecting it and it's not like it's going to make a huge difference. The one thing I'm very stoked to see is that the guitar looks more "bloody" in the NAMM pics. The previous pics looked like it had a very slightly pink hue. I prefer the shade darker that's more of a blood or wine red. So that's good news.


----------



## thrashcomics

oh man i am getting one of the alex wades. imagine putting a clear pickguard on it!!!


----------



## themike

The colors look so sick


----------



## wowspare

Whitechapel has 3 guitarists? hmm


----------



## DraggAmps

wowspare said:


> Whitechapel has 3 guitarists? hmm



Uppin' the metal! Just like Periphery. Actually, in WC, one of them always plays sweeps/meedly-weedlies/Slayer-style-trem-wankery (I guess that'd be Ben since he is the only one with a trem), one always plays chugs/break-downs, and one always strums clean chords or plays bass-line harmonies on the 7th string!  I think that's how it works, anyway  

Oh, and I think the bassist always incorporates the Digitech Whammy into the bass lines.


----------



## sirshredsalot

I wanna see some up close pics of that BS-7!


----------



## wowspare

DraggAmps said:


> Uppin' the metal! Just like Periphery. Actually, in WC, *one of them always plays sweeps/meedly-weedlies/Slayer-style-trem-wankery (I guess that'd be Ben since he is the only one with a trem), one always plays chugs/break-downs, and one always strums clean chords or plays bass-line harmonies on the 7th string*!  I think that's how it works, anyway
> 
> Oh, and I think the bassist always incorporates the Digitech Whammy into the bass lines.



At the same time? Hmm looks like WC will be the first deathcore band I like


----------



## Tisca

thrashcomics said:


> oh man i am getting one of the alex wades. imagine putting a clear pickguard on it!!!



IF it's routed for wires between pickups and pots then it wouldn't look good.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Going to be slightly pissed if that isnt a legit hipshot....


----------



## Tisca

Tom 1.0 said:


> Going to be slightly pissed if that isnt a legit hipshot....



How hard can it be to copy 8 pieces of metal with some screws?


----------



## themike

Tisca said:


> How hard can it be to copy 8 pieces of metal with some screws?


 
haha although it would be a bummer, I don't think that should be a deal breaker for anyone (at least it wouldn't for me)


----------



## Tom 1.0

Tisca said:


> How hard can it be to copy 8 pieces of metal with some screws?





Its not.

That is is a copy is not the issue. 

The issue would be that I put money down on one after being told they had a Hipshot bridge.

Its not a deal breaker, but it then makes you think, well what else is different?

Just a shame, not the end of the world, but still.


----------



## themike

Just got the text from Alex.

"It is an ESP Designed bridge, *not* an authentic HIPSHOT".

He did however play it and said it felt equally as good to him, and well visually looks almost identical. ESP self produced hardware on the higher LTD seems to be very good, like Alex said about liking the tuners over actual Sperzels so I think everyone will still be happy. 

+ Rep to those who noticed the difference so we could get the correct word out as early as possible - a serious thanks to you!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Skullet said:


>



So this is a 899$ guitar? SHUT UP AND TAKE MAH MONEH!


----------



## DraggAmps

wowspare said:


> At the same time? Hmm looks like WC will be the first deathcore band I like



Haha. No, I was kidding (you probably got that). But they are a good band.


----------



## sirshredsalot

BS-7 pics!?


----------



## ittoa666

I have absolutely fallen in love with Ben's model. It's perfect.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Gearhounds have a 2012 sale on now. Using their code you can get the AW-7 for $809! Friggin bargain!


----------



## djpharoah

I've got a lot of pics - just waiting to post them up.


----------



## wowspare

djpharoah said:


> I've got a lot of pics - just waiting to post them up.


----------



## themike

wowspare said:


>



Umm chances are he has hundreds and hundreds of photos after spending the week at NAMM, so I'd holster the gun if I were you hahaha


----------



## wowspare

th3m1ke said:


> Umm chances are he has hundreds and hundreds of photos after spending the week at NAMM, so I'd holster the gun if I were you hahaha


 
I wasn't doubting him, if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Menigguh




----------



## blessedadversary777

Im lovin' any 7 with that sexy trans black! I would love to find a couple of those in next years stocking. Belee-dat!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

DraggAmps said:


> Yeah, this is why I was asking about whether it was an authentic Hipshot. I know ESP made basically their version of a Hipshot for guitars such as the LTD H1007, and I just figured they'd use that since real Hipshots aren't cheap. I'd expect a real one on an ESP, but I was a little skeptical about whether or not it was a real one on the production LTD's. You can tell from the saddles and the details and the finish on the one in the NAMM pic that it's not real. That a slight bummer but I was expecting it and it's not like it's going to make a huge difference. The one thing I'm very stoked to see is that the guitar looks more "bloody" in the NAMM pics. The previous pics looked like it had a very slightly pink hue. I prefer the shade darker that's more of a blood or wine red. So that's good news.



I actually created the color, instead of using their standard "black cherry", i had them come up with a blood red color so the official finish is "blood red sunburst" haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Sorry I haven't popped in and spoken about the Hipshot yet guys, I've been at NAMM all weekend and just got back.

So here's the deal. I told them I wanted a Hipshot and I figured that since the the SC-608B is an LTD and has a real Hipshot that it wouldn't be a problem. And also they put a real Hipshot on my prototype so I figured what I received as a prototype would be what would be released publicly, thus why I wasn't hesitant to tell everyone it had a real hipshot.

Well how I actually got word it wasn't a real Hipshot was from my friend Mike while I was traveling to NAMM, he texted me and told me about what dudes were posting on this thread and i was like "well if it's not a real one this is news to me, i'll confirm when I get there and see it in person" sure enough it is ESP's version of a Hipshot and I was not even told that they were doing this. While I understand it will cut costs to use ESP's version and it's still a perfectly good and solid bridge it just irritated me because I told everyone that it would have a real Hipshot. I played it myself and am satisfied with the quality of it, though obviously a real Hipshot would have been nicer.

So my deepest apologies if it really matters to anyone that it doesn't have a real Hipshot but it's the exact same size so it would be EXTREMELY easy to just install your own Hipshot into the guitar.

Other than that I promise every spec I said is true, and again i'm very sorry I wasn't informed that they would be using a Hipshot copy.

I picked up one of the ESP 2012 catalogs and snapped pics to confirm all of the specs, the catalog DOES say Mahogany so they made those changes and for the bridge it just says "fixed bridge w/ string through body" so yes it is ESP's version of a Hipshot.

Also I snapped a pic of Bens specs so you can see the final specs and look for his guitar as I know there are a lot of pictures of different versions of his floating around.

The BS-7 they had at NAMM was the first version with the Savage inlay and it had EMGs but the guys at ESP took them out and put in Dimarzios with pickup rings, but his retail version will NOT have the inlay or the pickup rings, ESP just didn't have enough time to get a "right" version of his sig ready for NAMM so they had to make the best of what they had.

Here is the AW-7 catalog pic:






and the BS-7 catalog pic:






Also Bens neck pick up ended up being a Liquifire which is a better match for the Crunch Lab anyways. 

They actually photoshopped the EMGs out of Bens sig and put in Dimarzios for the catalog, whoever did that did a good job hahaha, looks real. 

So sorry for all of the confusion on the sigs guys but i'm trying my best to put as much information into this thread as I can for you so the record is set straight.

Thanks for the patience!


----------



## DraggAmps

AlexWadeWC said:


> I actually created the color, instead of using their standard "black cherry", i had them come up with a blood red color so the official finish is "blood red sunburst" haha



Really? That's a sick color. I actually like it better than the black cherry, which is kind of overused now. I've seen SOOO many bands using EC1000's and ESP Eclipses in STBC. Blood Red Sunburst is actually the perfect name for it haha. And again, I'm glad it doesn't look at all pinkish after all.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

DraggAmps said:


> Really? That's a sick color. I actually like it better than the black cherry, which is kind of overused now. I've seen SOOO many bands using EC1000's and ESP Eclipses in STBC. Blood Red Sunburst is actually the perfect name for it haha. And again, I'm glad it doesn't look at all pinkish after all.



Yeah man I wanted to do something unique as the Black Cherry has been over used through the years.


----------



## theicon2125

Alex you are a true gentleman. You keep all us guitar fiends up to date on stuff like this, you even designed a guitar that is a wet dream for pretty much everyone on here (myself included). Major respect bro


----------



## theicon2125

AntoneBigsby said:


> i don't know what there is about that wade sig but i want it so bad, i hope it can be the perfect replacement for my C-7 that literally hurts to play now, also not seeing alot of people mentioning zachs sig lol



I played my Loomis for about an hour tonight (first time playing it for more than 10 minutes since going to college) and I seriously feel like I messed something up in my arm  and the pain isnt even in one of the spots that I have broke that arm . Also, I am now saving up for the Zach sig. Sorry Alex as much as I love your guitar (see above post) I think Zach's will fit me better because I'm an EMG guy and the 26.25 scale will be the perfect balance between 25.5 and 26.5 for me. Also major props to all you guys for making your own neck width. I have the feeling that these guitar are gonna sell like crazy.


----------



## Jotun666

I´ve been following this thread since it came out, and have to say that I love Alex´s guitar.

Recently I purchased a brand new LTD H1007, and have no intention of buying another one soon, but if I wanted a 7, I think that the AW7 would be my top choice. Classy and modern at the same time and great specs.

One thing LTD has done with these new models is that they have spread their specification range (pickups, hardware, finishes, etc) and it´s a great move.

Hoping to see new pics and thanks for having the SS users in consideration when building the guitar, Alex.


----------



## Xaios

Major props to you guys for being super honest about the bridge issue. I know none of this is your fault. Heck, the prototype has a real Hipshot, so it's certainly reasonable to think the production model would as well.

It just makes me leery about ESP knowing they would take instructions from their endorsees to do one thing, and tell their endorsees they were doing exactly that, only to turn around and do something else, all in the name of "cost cutting."


----------



## CloudAC

It is an unfortunate turn of events, but honestly, the ESP bridge will work just as fine


----------



## otisct20

Am I the only person who's really diggin the zach househelder model? It looks perfect! I can deal with the emgs.


----------



## Ericbrujo

otisct20 said:


> Am I the only person who's really diggin the zach househelder model? It looks perfect! I can deal with the emgs.


 
Im with you, that zach householder model Kicks Ass !!


----------



## sirshredsalot

anyone know the fret wire size on ltd 7's and how the compare to ibanez? Says EXJ, but wondering how much meat is on em'. More the better.


----------



## rolandfernandez

so alex first i want to say you are amazing and you are my favorite guitarist, and i will definitely be picking up your sig when i can afford it. i do have a question for you though. what are the chances you incredibly sexy telecaster will run as a production model? i want it so bad but i know i cant have it. it just kills me. and damn you did a good job on designing this beast!


----------



## theicon2125

sirshredsalot said:


> anyone know the fret wire size on ltd 7's and how the compare to ibanez? Says EXJ, but wondering how much meat is on em'. More the better.



if its anything like the other LTDs I have played, it is like 1.5 times the size of Ibanez fretwire. and a little wider


----------



## sell2792

theicon2125 said:


> if its anything like the other LTDs I have played, it is like 1.5 times the size of Ibanez fretwire. and a little wider



Agreed. Most LTD's have jumbo or extra jumbo frets, where as all the Ibanez's I've ever played (alot) tend to have wire more similar to that of Fenders... Medium jumbo or so I'd say, tops.


----------



## Wayno

To all those guys out there, that want to buy the Wade Signature:
Go to gearhounds.com, put the guitar in your shopping cart and enter the coupon code: NAMM12 Now you'll get 10% off! I don't know how long they offer the discount, so hurry up guys.


----------



## theicon2125

anyone get any pics of the ZH-7 at NAMM?


----------



## themike

theicon2125 said:


> anyone get any pics of the ZH-7 at NAMM?









Courtesy of djpharoah


----------



## theicon2125

th3m1ke said:


> Courtesy of djpharoah


----------



## otisct20

Oh my God......that Householder.....I MUST GET ONE!


----------



## Miek

Kinda want a Householder just because that's a great name to make something seem upmarket.
Yeah I've got the _Householder_ model.


----------



## DraggAmps

I don't think anyone even mentioned the Householder model for the fist 10 or 12 pages of this thread and now everyone wants one  I like that one too but the AW and BS are the two I'd have to pick between.


----------



## otisct20

must get ALL of the Whitechapel guitars haha


----------



## ffcwoods

Any chance of the ZH-7 with passives? I'm definitely pre ordering the AW-7, but ill have to get the ZH-7 so the other one doesn't get lonely and I can get rid of this GAS.......for the time being anyway.


----------



## ffcwoods

Oh and Alex.....I'd so take the prototype off your hands if your interested.


----------



## xCaptainx

Pretty sure he won't be


----------



## ffcwoods

I didn't think so either. But hey... Can't blame me for tryin.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Hahaha nah I'm gonna keep the proto to play live until I get my real ESP version. Then since the real ESP will be Mahogany like the retail versions I'm going to tune it to drop A and then keep my prototype in drop G as the Alder helps with clarity in the lower tuning a lot.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

ffcwoods said:


> Any chance of the ZH-7 with passives? I'm definitely pre ordering the AW-7, but ill have to get the ZH-7 so the other one doesn't get lonely and I can get rid of this GAS.......for the time being anyway.



Pretty sure the ZH-7 will only have EMGs


----------



## Loomer

really cool of you to take time out and clear things up here, Alex. Thumbs up for that! A lot of artists can learn from that attitude 

Now, I'll never be a Whitechapel fan since it's just not really my thing, but the AW-7 is so up my alley in terms of preferences it's almost eerie 
A pair of black cover/chrome bolt Warpigs in it, and you have pretty much my dream axe!


----------



## Don Vito

The sweet LP inlays on the Householder make it worth some interest.

Block inlays on superstrats are way to rare.


----------



## otisct20

Alex, do you have the full specs for the ZH-7? I'm totally gasing for one!


----------



## theicon2125

otisct20 said:


> Alex, do you have the full specs for the ZH-7? I'm totally gasing for one!



ZH-7 (Zach Householder):

Maple Neck through
Ebony Fret board with large pearloid block inlays
Mahogany Wings
Quilted Maple Top
See Through Satin Black finish
ESP locking tuners
EMG 81-7 Bridge pick up
EMG 707 Neck pick up
46mm nut (Horizion NT-7 neck radius)
26.25" scale neck
TOM Bridge
Flat black hardware

provided by Alex


----------



## dschonn

Hey Guys!
So for everybody who´s interested:



at 5:57 you get a pretty nice look at the new Whitechapel Models, all look astonishingly awesome! As I said before i´m probably getting the Wade 
This vid is in German but the presenter does not really say anything we don´t already know, I just thought it would be nice to get a small clip of these beauties!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Does this mean we're not going to see much of that gorgeous custom shop model of yours?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

vampiregenocide said:


> Does this mean we're not going to see much of that gorgeous custom shop model of yours?



Nope  sadly hahaha it will be a home/studio guitar from here on out more than likely.


----------



## vampiregenocide

AlexWadeWC said:


> Nope  sadly hahaha it will be a home/studio guitar from here on out more than likely.



 Shame man. You should totally do some playthrough videos with it.


----------



## ffcwoods

So what gauges will you be using with the drop G tuning?


----------



## jarnozz

ESP LTD Alex Wade Signature AW-7 Electric Guitar - Blood Red Sunburst
ESP LTD Zach Householder Signature ZH-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black Satin
ESP LTD Ben Savage Signature BS-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black

could it be. can we buy it. yes. this is heaven.


----------



## Randomist

jarnozz said:


> ESP LTD Alex Wade Signature AW-7 Electric Guitar - Blood Red Sunburst
> ESP LTD Zach Householder Signature ZH-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black Satin
> ESP LTD Ben Savage Signature BS-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black
> 
> could it be. can we buy it. yes. this is heaven.




Let me check the guitar conversion rates... yes that AW-7 will be about £1000 by the time it gets here (at roughly the same conversion rate as the H-1007 US to UK, a little more optomistic, actually).


----------



## otisct20

Starting to save for the ZH-7 starting........






Now.


----------



## Duraesu

Alex, from all the 2012 ESP line up, your signature model was the only one that caught my eye, and after reading the specs... well, lets just say it fits perfectly what i'm looking for in a 7stringer, good job man, its on my list!

cheers


----------



## nathanwessel

The alex is sicknasty! looks expensive ><


----------



## themike

nathanwessel said:


> The alex is sicknasty! looks expensive ><



It's not 

ESP LTD Alex Wade Signature AW-7 Electric Guitar - Blood Red Sunburst


----------



## oneblackened

th3m1ke said:


> It's not
> 
> ESP LTD Alex Wade Signature AW-7 Electric Guitar - Blood Red Sunburst




That.
is.
AWESOME.


----------



## Rich5150

Looks like i will be picking up the Wade next year, Computer Died last night time to get a new one


----------



## Aaron

Well with my tax return and all the money from my deployment which is FINALLY over in 4 weeks ill be able to have all of them, I will buy the ZH and AW though first chance i get.


----------



## sleepy502

I have one on order!

Glad to see a musician taking something he could be completely selfish with and using his powers for good.

This guitar has everything I want in a guitar for use in a band setting.


----------



## theicon2125

Hey Alex, since you guys are in the studio is there any chance you could sneak some pics of Zach and Ben's actual guitars?


----------



## themike

theicon2125 said:


> Hey Alex, since you guys are in the studio is there any chance you could sneak some pics of Zach and Ben's actual guitars?


 

Typically in the studio you would track all the rythems on the same guitar since the difference in woods and pickups would give you an uneven sound. There are plenty of photos of Zach and Ben's actual guitars though - check out djpharohs thread from NAMM has some really good ones


----------



## theicon2125

th3m1ke said:


> Typically in the studio you would track all the rythems on the same guitar since the difference in woods and pickups would give you an uneven sound.



Forgive my ignorance, but whats the point of having a signature guitar if you're not going to use it to record your album? Because if you use the sigs live and different one to track for the album wouldn't it sound off? 
Thanks for the pic BTW


----------



## Knyas

theicon2125 said:


> Wouldn't it sound off?



Not off, different possibly. All depends what you're recording with in the studio compared to what you're playing live. Plenty of bands do it regardless.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

theicon2125 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but whats the point of having a signature guitar if you're not going to use it to record your album? Because if you use the sigs live and different one to track for the album wouldn't it sound off?
> Thanks for the pic BTW




I dont know if you only visit venues with crisp hi-fi sound, but generally the loudness of most concerts takes out the subtleties of tone range quite a lot compared to recording.


----------



## theicon2125

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I dont know if you only visit venues with crisp hi-fi sound, but generally the loudness of most concerts takes out the subtleties of tone range quite a lot compared to recording.



true  I just think its a little weird to have a signature guitar and not record with it.


----------



## Ericbrujo

Alex, you said that the Neck Scale of the ZH-7 is 26.25 , but at the new ESP website says that it is 25.5&#8221; Scale. Im confused, is it going to be 26.25 or 25.5 ??


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Ericbrujo said:


> Alex, you said that the Neck Scale of the ZH-7 is 26.25 , but at the new ESP website says that it is 25.5&#8221; Scale. Im confused, is it going to be 26.25 or 25.5 ??



I think the production models will be 25.5 but his personal ones will be 26.25. It sucks I know, but they said that was just too "odd" of a scale and that there wasn't a market for it. I don't really understand that as it pretty much feels like a 25.5 with more tension which is a good thing, but oh well. Again, sorry for stating it would be 26.25 but I was just going off of what I was told and Zach's prototype, which is 26.25.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

theicon2125 said:


> true  I just think its a little weird to have a signature guitar and not record with it.



On albums it's all about just getting the best tones possible no matter what guitars you may endorse or use live. That being said we all really like how my guitar sounds with the D-Activators so we will probably be using it to track the rhythms on the new album.

If i could borrow one of Misha's guitars with Aftermaths to track our new CD you bet your ass I totally would hahaha.


----------



## Isan

Put a deposit on a BS-7


----------



## theicon2125

Ericbrujo said:


> Alex, you said that the Neck Scale of the ZH-7 is 26.25 , but at the new ESP website says that it is 25.5 Scale. Im confused, is it going to be 26.25 or 25.5 ??



it also says that all the necks are 48 mm at the nut


----------



## AlexWadeWC

theicon2125 said:


> it also says that all the necks are 48 mm at the nut



I noticed that as well in the catalog. They may be. The one I got isn't 48, at least it doesn't feel like it. But really how much difference could 2 mm really be? hahaha


----------



## theicon2125

AlexWadeWC said:


> I noticed that as well in the catalog. They may be. The one I got isn't 48, at least it doesn't feel like it. But really how much difference could 2 mm really be? hahaha



true, I am a little disappointed about the scale length on Zach's but oh well, I might still get it cause its just so


----------



## wowspare

AlexWadeWC said:


> I noticed that as well in the catalog. They may be. The one I got isn't 48, at least it doesn't feel like it. But really how much difference could 2 mm really be? hahaha



After trying out a Jackson Soloist and an ESP Horizon one after the other, I can say safely that 2mm does make some difference. But hey, 48mm is fine for me


----------



## broj15

This may be a bit OT but does any one else think it's cool how Alex is really in touch with his fans and continues to answer our questions? I mean Whitechapel is a pretty big deal so he's probably a busy guy. Stuff like that makes me have alot of respect for him (and all the other musicians on here that will be cool and reply to your posts.)


----------



## Ardez

Sry if old vid


----------



## prashanthan

I have to say, this is by far the nicest 7 string I've seen! Just hope it's not too expensive when it hits the UK...


----------



## BlindingLight7

jarnozz said:


> ESP LTD Alex Wade Signature AW-7 Electric Guitar - Blood Red Sunburst
> ESP LTD Zach Householder Signature ZH-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black Satin
> ESP LTD Ben Savage Signature BS-7 7 String Electric Guitar - See Thru Black
> 
> could it be. can we buy it. yes. this is heaven.


HOW THE FACK is the nicest guitar out of the 3 the cheapest?


----------



## Aaron

Thank you whitechapel for coming out with guitars people like and for a good price.


----------



## Nonservium

That Alex Wade is beyond sick. I didn't see it listed on the gearhounds page, any idea what DiMarzios are in it?


----------



## Augury

im already starting to save for the alex wade sig lol
aaand cant wait to see you guys again in europe. the last time was awefuckingsome.


----------



## Andromalia

If memory serves me right they are scheduled at Hellfest this year. ^^


----------



## I Voyager

Nonservium said:


> That Alex Wade is beyond sick. I didn't see it listed on the gearhounds page, any idea what DiMarzios are in it?



D Activators.


----------



## killswitch_19

I figured that the 46mm nut was too good to be true. The thinner profile is what separates the ESP NT 7 from their LTD 7's. Too bad.


----------



## otisct20

and that slightly extended scale too :/, too bad.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

BlindingLight7 said:


> HOW THE FACK is the nicest guitar out of the 3 the cheapest?



EMGs are more expensive than Dimarzios, thus why Zach's is $50 more than mine and Bens is $200 more and I'd say that has to do with the extra work to route and install the trem as well as the trem itself.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

killswitch_19 said:


> I figured that the 46mm nut was too good to be true. The thinner profile is what separates the ESP NT 7 from their LTD 7's. Too bad.



Well hopefully mine will sell really well and I can release the ESP Wade 7 with a real hipshot, 46mm neck, and graphite nut


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Also hope to eventually con them into letting me do a signature 8 string along the same lines as my seven. Same idea but different colors, woods, etc.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I like the way you think


----------



## theicon2125

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also hope to eventually con them into letting me do a signature 8 string along the same lines as my seven. Same idea but different colors, woods, etc.



I would sell my soul to buy that, provided it was 27 inch scale


----------



## AlexWadeWC

theicon2125 said:


> I would sell my soul to buy that, provided it was 27 inch scale



Of course, I put this much thought into my 7, I would rather chop my own dick off than to release a signature 8 string with a scale less than 27" hahaha. 25.5" 8 strings are worthless.


----------



## strat2tele1

Please consider a 7-string sig with a trem before the 8-string


----------



## themike

strat2tele1 said:


> Please consider a 7-string sig with a trem before the 8-string




Buy a tremelo and have a local luthier install it - live on the edgeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Isan

th3m1ke said:


> Buy a tremelo and have a local luthier install it - live on the edgeeeeeeeeeeeeee



that is really such a PITA


----------



## sell2792

killswitch_19 said:


> I figured that the 46mm nut was too good to be true. The thinner profile is what separates the ESP NT 7 from their LTD 7's. Too bad.





AlexWadeWC said:


> Well hopefully mine will sell really well and I can release the ESP Wade 7 with a real hipshot, 46mm neck, and graphite nut



Do they just refuse to use that sized nut on LTD's or what?  

Also, does it come with an Earvana nut like most LTDs, or just a standard kinda nut? Either way an Earvana or GraphTech would be nice, and with a real Hipshot. 





AlexWadeWC said:


> Also hope to eventually con them into letting me do a signature 8 string along the same lines as my seven. Same idea but different colors, woods, etc.



Please, for the love of Christ do something similar to this, with a longer scale and perhaps D Activator 8's, ebony board, etc..


----------



## theicon2125

sell2792 said:


> Please, for the love of Christ do something similar to this, with a longer scale and perhaps D Activator 8's, ebony board, etc..



as epic as that is i would love to see an 8 string M with a nice quilt and slime green burst and D Activators


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Yeah that was a swirl one of our friends from home did for Ben. He is also currently swirling one of his NT-7s as well! I'm pretty sure the ESP factory can't do swirls anyways, that's more of a custom shop thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also hope to eventually con them into letting me do a signature 8 string along the same lines as my seven. Same idea but different colors, woods, etc.



If you do that and pass through the UK at any point, I'll make love to you. Just sayin'. The offer is there.


----------



## Trem

I been looking around and sorry if i missed it, but can we get confirmation on the fretboard radius of the AW-7 and possibly the neck thickness in mm 1st - 12th or 24th ect?


----------



## GerhansAEF

seriously, I just made an account solely to say how incredibly awesome these guitarss are. My personal favorite has to be Alex Wade's guitar and although I just bought my first 7 string (Schecter Jeff Loomis NT Matte Black) I'm pretty sure that a second one is on its way soon! Hope the price'll be fairly comparable for us here in Holland. Gotta have this guitar man!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Trem said:


> I been looking around and sorry if i missed it, but can we get confirmation on the fretboard radius of the AW-7 and possibly the neck thickness in mm 1st - 12th or 24th ect?



I think ESP has a tendency to use either 14" or 16", and it's probably the latter.


----------



## DMAallday

I really want all three of them!!  I'm never gonna find a store in NJ that has all three so I can play them!


----------



## MobiusR

Alex, I'd love you so much if you let me play your guitar when you come to vegas on march 25th.....

please? haha


----------



## CloudAC

Can't find them listed on a UK website anywhere  Any idea how much the AW7 will be in the UK?


----------



## Valennic

I don't know if you like the Horizon IIIs, but for the love of god if you do, get one in an 8 string format released to us. Please.


----------



## Ironbird

That Sam Ash video reminded me of how some people shouldn't be given the mic!  He sounded like he was panting...


----------



## GerhansAEF

Btw, slightly OT but Alex, why did Whitechapel cancel the European dates this summer?! I had loved to see you guys perform with dem new beauties at Graspop in Belgium. 
Is there no way to 'uncancel' a show?


----------



## HumanFuseBen

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah that was a swirl one of our friends from home did for Ben. He is also currently swirling one of his NT-7s as well! I'm pretty sure the ESP factory can't do swirls anyways, that's more of a custom shop thing.


well, that just means they commission me to do them, silly!


----------



## Andromalia

WHITECHAPEL Y U NO COME AT HELLFEST ?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

GerhansAEF said:


> Btw, slightly OT but Alex, why did Whitechapel cancel the European dates this summer?! I had loved to see you guys perform with dem new beauties at Graspop in Belgium.
> Is there no way to 'uncancel' a show?



We had some European festivals booked but our time frame was just too short and they were going to run into us playing the Rockstar Mayhem festival in the US so we had to cancel the Euro dates, we are trying to get another tour over there this fall!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Valennic said:


> I don't know if you like the Horizon IIIs, but for the love of god if you do, get one in an 8 string format released to us. Please.



I almost made my signature series a 7 string Horizon III just to do something different, but i'm glad I didn't now, I think the one Mike and I developed is way more "me".


----------



## Valennic

AlexWadeWC said:


> I almost made my signature series a 7 string Horizon III just to do something different, but i'm glad I didn't now, I think the one Mike and I developed is way more "me".



Well by all means man, I don't expect you to cater to our every whim , I can say that the signature you developed has given me more GAS than any other guitar I have ever seen. It's absolutely gorgeous in every way.

I just have a soft spot for H-IIIs


----------



## theicon2125

I just looked up the Horizon IIIs...WHY ARE THESE NOT IN PRODUCTION!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## themike

theicon2125 said:


> I just looked up the Horizon IIIs...WHY ARE THESE NOT IN PRODUCTION!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?




They are................... just not in North America


----------



## joe-tofu

Hey there!

I just signed up because of those beautiful WC-Signatures. I flew over the whole thread, but couldn't find any info on the release-date of those guitars. I'm about to buy my first 7-string and would love to know if it's worth waiting for an AW- or a ZH-model


----------



## theicon2125

JoeTFUL said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I just signed up because of those beautiful WC-Signatures. I flew over the whole thread, but couldn't find any info on the release-date of those guitars. I'm about to buy my first 7-string and would love to know if it's worth waiting for an AW- or a ZH-model



I called Gearhounds and the guy told me they are scheduled to ship in April


----------



## joe-tofu

theicon2125 said:


> I called Gearhounds and the guy told me they are scheduled to ship in April



Cool, thanks for the info!
Aww ... I don't want to wait


----------



## Isan

I was told late February/Early March


----------



## GerhansAEF

AlexWadeWC said:


> We had some European festivals booked but our time frame was just too short and they were going to run into us playing the Rockstar Mayhem festival in the US so we had to cancel the Euro dates, we are trying to get another tour over there this fall!



Ah damn, please make it work! I'll keep my weekends free this autumn just in case!


----------



## themike

JoeTFUL said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I just signed up because of those beautiful WC-Signatures. I flew over the whole thread, but couldn't find any info on the release-date of those guitars. I'm about to buy my first 7-string and would love to know if it's worth waiting for an AW- or a ZH-model


 

That's honestly really cool that you did that, welcome!


----------



## joe-tofu

th3m1ke said:


> That's honestly really cool that you did that, welcome!



Thanks, bro! 
I think, I'll like it here

On Topic:
According to my local guitar-shop the AW-7 won't be available in Germany before late May 
That's way too late, as I'm totally GAS'ing for a 7-string right now.

Alex, you don't want to sell one of your prototypes, do you?


----------



## themike

JoeTFUL said:


> Thanks, bro!
> I think, I'll like it here
> 
> On Topic:
> According to my local guitar-shop the AW-7 won't be available in Germany before late May
> That's way too late, as I'm totally GAS'ing for a 7-string right now.
> 
> Alex, you don't want to sell one of your prototypes, do you?


 

I would contact a world-wide guitar dealer based out of the US and have them ship it to you in Germany. The price of the USD as well as us getting it months earlier may sway you're decision 

Contact Nick (Zimbloth on here) at this email ([email protected]) and ask him when he's expecting to get it and how much shipping to Germany would be. He's an ESP dealer and takes great care of his cusomters, especially forum members so don't forget to mention you're from SevenString.Org!


----------



## Isan

th3m1ke said:


> I would contact a world-wide guitar dealer based out of the US and have them ship it to you in Germany. The price of the USD as well as us getting it months earlier may sway you're decision
> 
> Contact Nick (Zimbloth on here) at this email ([email protected]) and ask him when he's expecting to get it and how much shipping to Germany would be. He's an ESP dealer and takes great care of his cusomters, especially forum members so don't forget to mention you're from SevenString.Org!



Zim told me mine should be a month or so out from now


----------



## joe-tofu

th3m1ke said:


> I would contact a world-wide guitar dealer based out of the US and have them ship it to you in Germany. The price of the USD as well as us getting it months earlier may sway you're decision
> 
> Contact Nick (Zimbloth on here) at this email ([email protected]) and ask him when he's expecting to get it and how much shipping to Germany would be. He's an ESP dealer and takes great care of his cusomters, especially forum members so don't forget to mention you're from SevenString.Org!



Hey Mike and thanks for the contact! 

Let's see, what this Nick-dude says


----------



## Omniverse

alex has a sexy model....


----------



## sell2792

Seven string version of this, with Alex's finish, Hipshot, D Activators, etc.


----------



## theicon2125

sell2792 said:


> Seven string version of this, with Alex's finish, Hipshot, D Activators, etc.



I would buy any 7 string version of that as long as it didnt have the floyd.


----------



## Ardez

Fuuuuaaaaarrrrkkkk, getting my AW-7 in March


----------



## Ayo7e

Ardez said:


> Fuuuuaaaaarrrrkkkk, getting my AW-7 in March



How


----------



## Scroll

According to Thomann Germany they´re gonna be available as of end of July. Wtf? Finally an affordable non-black non-EMG 7 with possible H-S-Setup and I must not buy it...arrrrrr....

Apropos H-S: What´s the AW-7s routing (What´s the english term for the "pickup-holes"?) like? Would even a H-S-S be possible?


----------



## ian14892

AlexWadeWC said:


> Also hope to eventually con them into letting me do a signature 8 string along the same lines as my seven. Same idea but different colors, woods, etc.



Why not make it a tele 8????


----------



## themike

JoeTFUL said:


> Hey Mike and thanks for the contact!
> 
> Let's see, what this Nick-dude says


 

You got it man. Keep us in formed!





ian14892 said:


> Why not make it a tele 8????


 
Stephen Carpenter has a lock on the tele shape. Stephen Carpenter has a lock on the tele shape. Stephen Carpenter has a lock on the tele shape.


----------



## Gitte

well i hope esp releases an 8 string Stephen Carpenter Tele!!!


----------



## Ardez

Ayo7e said:


> How


 
Fuufuu just got a call from finnish distributor. Gonna get it in July also. I got an impression from last call that I could get in March. Oh well... Now we wait. 

Feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## maximummetal288

It usually takes a while for ESP to get new guitars on the market. I've seen a few slip through early but I remember the MH-417 wasn't available until August after it was announced at NAMM, and the H-1007 wasn't until May/June.


----------



## eurolove

seems to be available to the uk ESP LTD AW-7 BRSB - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Ardez

eurolove said:


> seems to be available to the uk ESP LTD AW-7 BRSB - Thomann UK Cyberstore


 
Check again


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Spent some time last night in the studio with Whitechapel, and i played around on the prototype AW and ZH a bunch.... man alive, i am as hardcore an Ibanez fanboy as there ever was, but these things felt fantastic! The fit, finish, and feel of both models were top notch, and both sounded MASSIVE! Can't wait to try Savage's out, that maple board is sex.


----------



## Rojne

damn.. getting them fuking GAS for the Wade model.. damn, I want it so bad!


----------



## Bigredjm15

It's a breath of fresh air to see ESP with passives for once


----------



## AlexWadeWC

FYI we did a shoot out with about 8-10 different guitars (Thanks to HumanFuseBen for bringing over a bunch!) with all different kinds of body woods and pick ups (actives and passives) and my sig came out on top as the best sounding for what we were going for so it will be used to track all the rhythm guitars for the new album


----------



## Loomer

Let's also hope this becomes a trend towards LTD releasing more guitars with passive pickups as well. I'm not holding my breath, though.


----------



## themike

Loomer said:


> Let's also hope this becomes a trend towards LTD releasing more guitars with passive pickups as well. I'm not holding my breath, though.


 
My opinion is that it depends on if artists spend enough time researching and developing their models 

or

if the AW-7/BS-7 's sell well. I think good numbers for these models would be an indicator as what what was done right and differently from most of the previous ESP models


----------



## Ericbrujo

AlexWadeWC said:


> FYI we did a shoot out with about 8-10 different guitars (Thanks to HumanFuseBen for bringing over a bunch!) with all different kinds of body woods and pick ups (actives and passives) and my sig came out on top as the best sounding for what we were going for so it will be used to track all the rhythm guitars for the new album


 
Will you guys be releasing studio update videos ??? i would like to see the gear that you guys will use for this album.


----------



## theicon2125

Ericbrujo said:


> Will you guys be releasing studio update videos ??? i would like to see the gear that you guys will use for this album.



This. I loved watching the Corrupted Sessions for New Era


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Yup we will but not for a few months i'd say, we are releasing the studio videos closer to release this time.


----------



## theicon2125

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yup we will but not for a few months i'd say, we are releasing the studio videos closer to release this time.



So when should we expect release to be? Im guessin late summer to mid fall.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

theicon2125 said:


> So when should we expect release to be? Im guessin late summer to mid fall.



Nah the CD is coming out early summer so the vids will be out late May i'd say


----------



## leonardo7

Oh man I can't wait for the new album. Im still diggin 'Corruption. One of my personal favorite albums right now. You guys dont fuck around, your movin quick onto the next album! Id bet the tone is gonna slay on the new album. Maple neck thru with mahogany and ebony and kick ass passives through a fuckin Herbert!


----------



## Ardez

leonardo7 said:


> Oh man I can't wait for the new album. Im still diggin 'Corruption. One of my personal favorite albums right now. You guys dont fuck around, your movin quick onto the next album! Id bet the tone is gonna slay on the new album. Maple neck thru with mahogany and ebony and kick ass passives through a fuckin Herbert!


----------



## theicon2125

AlexWadeWC said:


> Nah the CD is coming out early summer so the vids will be out late May i'd say



fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im glad you guys arent making us wait a long ass time like a lot of bands do.


----------



## Into Obsidian

theicon2125 said:


> fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im glad you guys arent making us wait a long ass time like a lot of bands do.



"You got that right!"


----------



## themike

leonardo7 said:


> Maple neck thru with mahogany and ebony and kick ass passives through a fuckin Herbert!



They actually went with a 5150 II profile which apparently still sounds "massive as balls"


----------



## joe-tofu

Deleted ... sorry


----------



## ToneLabeouf

Take the Floyd off of that BUZ-7 and it's almost the perfect guitar...wow!!!


----------



## Randomist

I hate being right. ESP LTD AW-7 listed on a UK webstore for £1034 or in USD: $1635.27
There's a 5 day availability listed, but that sounds a little optimistic... I think importing might be the best option.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Been waiting for the Whitechapel signature models for a long time! Glad to see/hear that they are finally in the process of being produced for the mass market!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

th3m1ke said:


> They actually went with a 5150 II profile which apparently still sounds "massive as balls"



5150 III  But yeah it still sounds sick!


----------



## slowro

Randomist said:


> I hate being right. ESP LTD AW-7 listed on a UK webstore for £1034 or in USD: $1635.27
> There's a 5 day availability listed, but that sounds a little optimistic... I think importing might be the best option.


 
Don't know if there would be much of a price difference. Shipping, insurance, [email protected] 20% and import tax i think is 4%  WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## Felvin

What confuses me atm is that there are two versions of ZH-7 pics. One version seems to have a black headstock/fretboard/body-binding while the other one has no binding at all...

And while the AW-7 is listed at thomann.de, there's still no sign of the ZH-7 in any german webshop.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Felvin said:


> What confuses me atm is that there are two versions of ZH-7 pics. One version seems to have a black headstock/fretboard/body-binding while the other one has no binding at all...
> 
> And while the AW-7 is listed at thomann.de, there's still no sign of the ZH-7 in any german webshop.



As with Bens no inlay/no emg fiasco, Zach added the binding last minute so there are some promo shots of the guitar with no binding but the retail version will have a black binding.


----------



## Felvin

Ah thx for the info.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

As for the availability, I haven't heard back from ESP so far so I sent an email to GearHounds. They replied saying they expect the AW-7 to be available in 40-60 days.


----------



## neurosis

So I am fairly confused with the specs on the AW7. What is different from the prototype? Is it Mahagony or alder? Will there ever be a ESP model of this? And if so, will it be as expensive as the other ESP sigs? I am defenetely having one of these shipped to my wife around May so I can pick it up when I arrive. But I may upgrade the hardware, except for that amazing choice of pups. 

On a sidenote, the ESP 2012 line of guitars is getting amazing praise here in Spain as well and the forums are already hungry for them. If the sales work out as good as word of mouth this is going to be a good year for the company. 

Back to question. If a ESP version is ever coming out I may consider selling my SV and go for that in a heartbeat. Can't part with my horizon, though


----------



## Ayo7e

neurosis said:


> So I am fairly confused with the specs on the AW7. What is different from the prototype? Is it Mahagony or alder? Will there ever be a ESP model of this? And if so, will it be as expensive as the other ESP sigs? I am defenetely having one of these shipped to my wife around May so I can pick it up when I arrive. But I may upgrade the hardware, except for that amazing choice of pups.
> 
> On a sidenote, the ESP 2012 line of guitars is getting amazing praise here in Spain as well and the forums are already hungry for them. If the sales work out as good as word of mouth this is going to be a good year for the company.
> 
> Back to question. If a ESP version is ever coming out I may consider selling my SV and go for that in a heartbeat. Can't part with my horizon, though



Hey! Mahogany body.

and as he said somewhere in this threat:



AlexWadeWC said:


> Probably LTD only unless I sell a shit load and there is a demand for an ESP version


----------



## neurosis

Ayo7e said:


> Hey! Mahogany body.
> 
> and as he said somewhere in this threat:



Gracias Aliento


----------



## themike

neurosis said:


> Gracias Aliento


 
To further back up your questions, the original spec sheet mentioned alder although it was correct, and the production model WILL be mahogany. The ESP bridge is nice, and very solid, along with the tuners so while you may want to upgrade them, Alex said it's not necesary as he actually prefers the ESP tuners to something like Schallers. If for some reason you wanted to put a true hipshop on it I'm sure it would be a 5 minute mod.


----------



## Bigsby

Is all i have to say about the AW-7


----------



## neurosis

th3m1ke said:


> To further back up your questions, the original spec sheet mentioned alder although it was correct, and the production model WILL be mahogany. The ESP bridge is nice, and very solid, along with the tuners so while you may want to upgrade them, Alex said it's not necesary as he actually prefers the ESP tuners to something like Schallers. If for some reason you wanted to put a true hipshop on it I'm sure it would be a 5 minute mod.



Of course! My intention is mainly changing nut and bridge. The rest can stay as is. I am pretty much sure that the electronics will be ok, but I may go and copper seal the cavity as well. 

All in all this looks so promising. Do you guys have a suggestion of where to order it in the US? I want to ship it to Cleveland so I can pick it up at home in the Summer. I was thinking Gearhounds. Do you guys have a better option?

So pumped to have this thing.


----------



## themike

neurosis said:


> Of course! My intention is mainly changing nut and bridge. The rest can stay as is. I am pretty much sure that the electronics will be ok, but I may go and copper seal the cavity as well.
> 
> All in all this looks so promising. Do you guys have a suggestion of where to order it in the US? I want to ship it to Cleveland so I can pick it up at home in the Summer. I was thinking Gearhounds. Do you guys have a better option?
> 
> So pumped to have this thing.



I always recommend people hit up Nick from the Axe Palace. He's a major contributor here on SS.org and really knows his stuff. It also helps that he's a big dealer for ESP so he will be able to be on the up and up as far as getting it, and also might be easier to coordinate with your trip than a larger company  [email protected]


----------



## neurosis

th3m1ke said:


> I always recommend people hit up Nick from the Axe Palace. He's a major contributor here on SS.org and really knows his stuff. It also helps that he's a big dealer for ESP so he will be able to be on the up and up as far as getting it, and also might be easier to coordinate with your trip than a larger company  [email protected]



I'll call towards sumemr then. Thanks a lot for the contact. Coorditnation won't be a problem since he could always ship it to my wife or other relatives anytime. Looks like I have to seell some things again, then  Happy NGD coming


----------



## JacobShredder

I too believe I will order one from Nick once they're released..I need a new guitar, was gonna order an H-1007 till I saw this thing. Whitechapel boys have awesome specing tastes. If I was looking for a lead 7 i'd probably go with the BS (again, the specing on it's awesome) but the AW-7 has exactly what I'm looking for, at an awesome price. 

BTW Neurosis, Nick will gladly change the nut out for you for a small upcharge. His setup prices are pretty darn good.


----------



## MTech

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> They replied saying they expect the AW-7 to be available in 40-60 days.



All the new Sig models etc will be available in April is the official word directly from ESP.


----------



## JacobShredder

MTech said:


> All the new Sig models etc will be available in April is the official word directly from ESP.



Early or late april? Got a link?


----------



## JacobShredder

Just wanna put it out there that if you wanna snag the AW-7 preorder right now it's $791.12 @gearhound.com once you put it in your cart.. not sure why they're giving a 107$ discount.


----------



## themike

JacobShredder said:


> Just wanna put it out there that if you wanna snag the AW-7 preorder right now it's $791.12 @gearhound.com once you put it in your cart.. not sure why they're giving a 107$ discount.


 

Wow thats a freaking steal! Good catch!


----------



## JacobShredder

th3m1ke said:


> Wow thats a freaking steal! Good catch!


 Yeah I don't know what was goin on, I actually missed it cause I was giving Nick the heads up. 

Looks like I'm reserving mine at the Axe Palace


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

i really like the guitar, it is like a 7 string fender made by a better company, i want one now


----------



## skeeballcore

Got to check out the new sigs last night. 

Alexs guitar is gorgeous and feels great
However

Zachs is beyond amazing. That's the smallest 7 string neck I've ever played, and the satin finish made it feel blazing fast....definitely want a Householder Ltd


----------



## spawnofthesith

Fuuuu.... Can't decide if my next 7 is gonna be ZH-7 or the BS-7. 



First world problems....


----------



## Don Vito

I'm having the same dilemma with the ZH-7 and the AW-7.

I'm leaning towards the AW-7 as to switch things up with my current guitar.


----------



## cobblestone

is the neck on the ZH-7 small from string to string or frets to back of neck.... the esp site has it listed as a standard 48mm nut, im trying to decide between this and maybe the SC607b or even possibly a h1007 /ec 407, but id want a standard neck string to string.


----------



## skeeballcore

cobblestone said:


> is the neck on the ZH-7 small from string to string or frets to back of neck.... the esp site has it listed as a standard 48mm nut, im trying to decide between this and maybe the SC607b or even possibly a h1007 /ec 407, but id want a standard neck string to string.



With what little time I had to spend with it, I'm guessing string to back was thinner, as it felt much much smaller than my 607b, but the strings were not crowded


----------



## Felvin

I wanted the ZH-7 first but... the longer I have to wait the more I tend towards the AW-7. Would be the logic addition to my 1527 and Loomis...

But I am still a little bit intimidated by the clean fretboard... never played a guitar without inlays. 

BTW: Judging from my Loomis I'd say that the smoothest satin finish neck turns glossy after a few weeks.


----------



## JacobShredder

I'm just ready for my AW-7 to get here, been too long since i've had a 7.


----------



## cobblestone

is there a confirmed date on when the whitechapel sigs ship out? i see the zh7 listed on websites but they dont say if they are in stock or ordered


----------



## JacobShredder

According to someone on this ESP said that they were coming in April..some say end of this month. Who knows.


----------



## Andromalia

Felvin said:


> But I am still a little bit intimidated by the clean fretboard... never played a guitar without inlays.



Don't worry about it, side dots are enough and you won't feel disturbed after 5 minutes.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I was in DCGL the other day and Jason said he expects them in mid april.


----------



## schecter007

Im GASin' for a ZH-7 and AW-7 bad.. gunna order both when they get released here in Oz


----------



## Luafcm

Oh hai, am I late? Cool fucking guitar! Too bad it doesn't have a Kahler and a dick hole! I'd be in love!
(first very straty guitar to blow me away!) Maybe there will be an ESP version yet!


----------



## myrtorp

Damn! When I first saw the AW-7 I thought it looked ok, but now its starting to grow on me! 

When I decide to get a higher end 7 i will keep the AW-7 in mind for sure!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

myrtorp said:


> Damn! When I first saw the AW-7 I thought it looked ok, but now its starting to grow on me!
> 
> When I decide to get a higher end 7 i will keep the AW-7 in mind for sure!



Same for me man


----------



## Maverick187

Cannot wait for these to hit AUS shores....Definitely getting at least one!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

skeeballcore said:


> With what little time I had to spend with it, I'm guessing string to back was thinner, as it felt much much smaller than my 607b, but the strings were not crowded



FYI the prototypes we received were still spec'd out to what we wanted, thus zachs prototype being 26.25 in length and having the neck profile of the Horizon NT-7 (45mm nut), but the one that will be released to the public will be 25.5 in length and 48mm nut.

Hope this clears up some confusion.

Oh and BTW Arthur way to not even say hi at the show!  hahaha


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

26.25"? That's interesting, where did the idea for that come from??


----------



## AlexWadeWC

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> 26.25"? That's interesting, where did the idea for that come from??



It's between 25.5 and full on baritone at 27, he did it just to add a little more tension without having to go full on baritone.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Oh, that makes perfect sense to me now. I don't why i didn't think of that originally


----------



## great_kthulu

AlexWadeWC said:


> It's between 25.5 and full on baritone at 27, he did it just to add a little more tension without having to go full on baritone.



So why not release them at 26.25? It seems like something that may catch on.


----------



## JacobShredder

Soooo Alex...how much nicer is the hip shot than the ESP bridge? Debating getting a hip shot installed on mine before it gets shipped to me.


----------



## IronGoliath

I've decided to liquidate my 1527 for the AW-7.

Because DAT FINISH. DAT NECK. And THOSE PUPPS.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

JacobShredder said:


> Soooo Alex...how much nicer is the hip shot than the ESP bridge? Debating getting a hip shot installed on mine before it gets shipped to me.



I mean it's not like "OMG THIS HIPSHOT IS THE HOLY GRAIL AND THE ESP BRIDGE IS DONKEY POO" but it is noticeably better. I personally would think it would be worth the upgrade since the guitar is at an awesome price.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

great_kthulu said:


> So why not release them at 26.25? It seems like something that may catch on.



Something about how it was very inconvenient to calibrated their machines overseas to that scale for a production model.


----------



## great_kthulu

AlexWadeWC said:


> Something about how it was very inconvenient to calibrated their machines overseas to that scale for a production model.



that kinda sucks but is understandable, I would love something at the 26.25 scale but there are not many options, and i'm kinda picky about aesthetics. (BTW, your guitar is beautiful and I am seriously considering one.)


----------



## otisct20

AlexWadeWC said:


> Something about how it was very inconvenient to calibrated their machines overseas to that scale for a production model.



they shouldve just bumped it up to 27. it wouldve been amazing


----------



## MobiusR

Alex are you playing your model on this tour? I wanna see it this sunday!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

MobiusR said:


> Alex are you playing your model on this tour? I wanna see it this sunday!



Yes I am! Zach and I both are, Ben hasn't received an updated version of his yet.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

alex love ur guitar how u pick the color


----------



## MobiusR

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yes I am! Zach and I both are, Ben hasn't received an updated version of his yet.



Alex let me play yours! I wanna see how amazing the model plays in person haha


----------



## Gabe_LTD

MobiusR said:


> Alex let me play yours! I wanna see how amazing the model plays in person haha



NOT IF I PLAY HIS FIRST


----------



## Ayo7e

Be careful Alex, a lot of people here wants to play your 'instrument'...


----------



## MobiusR

Ayo7e said:


> Be careful Alex, a lot of people here wants to play your instrument...


 

i was kidding yo! Alex is busy most of the time


----------



## joe-tofu

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yes I am! Zach and I both are, Ben hasn't received an updated version of his yet.



And I bet, Ben prefers to play his custom for a while now, huh?


----------



## MobiusR

Hey alex, on sunday i saw Zach's model had Passives in it? Is considering to switch? 

BTW Great show! \m/


----------



## Bigsby

can i ask since when did the guy from boy meets world join whitechapel and get a guitar signature?


----------



## Cadavuh

Is that a JP set in the BS-7?


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Seen the guitar in person at Musikmesse, unfortunately wasn't possible to try it but looks phenomenal (satin pickguard is so rad), and bridge looks SOLID.


----------



## Ericbrujo

Cadavuh said:


> Is that a JP set in the BS-7?


 
crunch lab & liquifire , yes


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Cadavuh said:


> Is that a JP set in the BS-7?



Yes!



FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Seen the guitar in person at Musikmesse, unfortunately wasn't possible to try it but looks phenomenal (satin pickguard is so rad), and bridge looks SOLID.



Thanks a ton man! Can't wait for these to come out and people actually get to put their hands on them!


----------



## 7stringDemon

This thread needs more pr0n 

By the way, Alex, if you have a daughter, you MUST name her Alma


----------



## IronGoliath

Tomorrow I sell my Ibanez 1527 for $950.

But today?

Today I order an AW-7.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## AlexWadeWC

IronGoliath said:


> Tomorrow I sell my Ibanez 1527 for $950.
> 
> But today?
> 
> Today I order an AW-7.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Hahahaha awesome, thanks man!!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

7stringDemon said:


> This thread needs more pr0n
> 
> By the way, Alex, if you have a daughter, you MUST name her Alma



Hahahaha Alma? What for? I think i'm missing a reference towards something


----------



## Bigsby

alma wade is the scary ghost girl from the F.E.A.R. games


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

That'd be bad ass if you named her that


----------



## 7stringDemon

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hahahaha Alma? What for? I think i'm missing a reference towards something


 
Alma Wade is the most badass motherfucker "alive".



And by the way, that's maybe 1/10 of the awesome shit that she does. She LITTERALLY rapes you in the end 

She kills shit. Brutally. With her mind.

My life plan is to have two twin daughters and name them Alma and Samara. I know, I'm a fucking loser, but I can't help it.


----------



## myrtorp

FEAR! 

Oh the memories! Loved singleplayer, and it had the best multiplayer I've played (fear 1 that is) 

And on a guitar related note, im pretty into the AW-7! I think it will be my next 7!


----------



## 7stringDemon

myrtorp said:


> FEAR!
> 
> Oh the memories! Loved singleplayer, and it had the best multiplayer I've played (fear 1 that is)
> 
> And on a guitar related note, im pretty into the AW-7! I think it will be my next 7!


 
FEAR had great single player. Decent miltuplayer. FEAR 2 was all around amazing and FEAR 3 had an OUTSTANDING single player but it wasn't as scary. I'd comment on the multiplayer of it but I've never even gotten into a match. It must suck because there are NEVER any matches.


----------



## JacobShredder

According to gearhounds these will not be in till May.. bummer


----------



## joe-tofu

JacobShredder said:


> According to gearhounds these will not be in till May.. bummer



Oh come on ... it's a 2012-model and it ships mid-2012? You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Sepultorture

most new stuf debuting at winter NAMM doesn't come out til near mid year


----------



## joe-tofu

Sepultorture said:


> most new stuf debuting at winter NAMM doesn't come out til near mid year



Really? I didn't know that ... still that doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Heineken

Placed my down-payment for an AW-7 yesterday, hopefully these come to Canada fairly quickly!


----------



## Nonservium

That AW-7 is calling to me. I'm without a 7 at the moment. It's a three way tie at this point for what I would like to get my hands on. The AW-7, a Solar 7 from S7 or an RGD2127 (I already have a 2120).


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I'm eyeing that BS-7. Loving that thing


----------



## spawnofthesith

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I'm eyeing that BS-7. Loving that thing



I just wish it was fixed bridge


----------



## MFB

I wish Ben's sig would be that Doublecut Eclipse he got in Satin Black with the Maple board. Damn, now that thing would be a huge curveball in the world of signature models. 

Oh well, someday hopefully


----------



## Crowned

Sicarius said:


> as a person who's unabashedly against this band.
> 
> I'd pick up Alex's sig in a heartbeat.
> 
> specs:
> The* LTD AW-7* (Alex Wade) is a 7-string model based on the M Series, with a neck-thru-body design, alder body with flamed maple top with a Blood Red Sunburst finish. The guitar also features DiMarzio pickups and a fixed bridge with string-thru-body and locking tuners.
> 
> The *LTD BS-7* (Ben Savage) is a 7-string custom version of the MH Series guitar, with a neck-thru-body design, a See Thru Black finish on an alder body with flamed maple top, a teardrop-shaped headstock, maple fingerboard, EMG active pickups, Floyd Rose bridge, and locking tuners. *
> 
> LTD ZH-7 (*Zach Householder), is also a 7-string guitar based on the MH Series. It features a mahogany body with quilted maple top with a See Thru Black Satin finish, large block inlays, EMG active pickups, a Tonepros bridge, and locking tuners.



It's not right, the AW-7 have a fixed bridge. And the BS-7 have DiMarzios not EMG?!


----------



## MFB

I think you have that backwards mate, it has EMGs though they're now endorsed by DiMarzio


----------



## themike

MFB said:


> I think you have that backwards mate, it has EMGs though they're now endorsed by DiMarzio


 
Ben's guitar does have DiMarzio's - it was changed very last minute along with removing the "SAVAGE" inlay on the 12th fret.


----------



## Sicarius

Crowned said:


> It's not right, the AW-7 have a fixed bridge. And the BS-7 have DiMarzios not EMG?!


The specs I originally posted were from when they were originally announced.


----------



## themike

JoeTFUL said:


> Oh come on ... it's a 2012-model and it ships mid-2012? You gotta be kidding me...


 
You need to understand that it debuted at NAMM which stands for "Not Available Maybe May".


----------



## Andromalia

th3m1ke said:


> Ben's guitar does have DiMarzio's - it was changed very last minute along with removing the "SAVAGE" inlay on the 12th fret.



Yeah because OF COURSE they had to make a choice that now is making me hesitate between the two models.... Grmph. One having EMGs made the choice easier. The Wade still has that strat shape nothing else can approximate though.


----------



## themike

Andromalia said:


> Yeah because OF COURSE they had to make a choice that now is making me hesitate between the two models.... Grmph. One having EMGs made the choice easier. The Wade still has that strat shape nothing else can approximate though.


 
I'd like to say I am pretty unbiased even though I helped with the AW model - because I would rock a BS-7 in a heartbeat but when it came down to recording the album the band and production team agreed that the AW sounded the best out of all the guitars they used (signatures as well as other brands) so if tonez is what you want, and you dig the asthetics of the AW, it seems like a good choice


----------



## Rich5150

th3m1ke said:


> You need to understand that it debuted at NAMM which stands for "Not Available Maybe May".


----------



## joe-tofu

th3m1ke said:


> You need to understand that it debuted at NAMM which stands for "Not Available Maybe May".



Haha ... still


----------



## JacobShredder

Anyone got an update on when these will be in?


----------



## MFB

th3m1ke said:


> Ben's guitar does have DiMarzio's - it was changed very last minute along with removing the "SAVAGE" inlay on the 12th fret.



Ah, didn't notice they change it  Does that mean only one has EMG routes now?


----------



## Grack

JacobShredder said:


> Anyone got an update on when these will be in?



Would also like to know. 

Are we looking at early or the dead end of May?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

AlexWadeWC said:


> I mean it's not like "OMG THIS HIPSHOT IS THE HOLY GRAIL AND THE ESP BRIDGE IS DONKEY POO" but it is noticeably better. I personally would think it would be worth the upgrade since the guitar is at an awesome price.



I was looking at Hipshot's web site and they have two versions (according to string spacing I guess?!!). So if Alex or anyone who knows about this, let us know which one to get, the .125 or the .175, here: 

Hardtail Guitar Bridges > Store > Hipshot Products


----------



## TheBigGroove

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I was looking at Hipshot's web site and they have two versions (according to string spacing I guess?!!). So if Alex or anyone who knows about this, let us know which one to get, the .125 or the .175, here:
> 
> Hardtail Guitar Bridges > Store > Hipshot Products



Question:
What is the difference between the .125 and .175 hardtail guitar bridges ?

Answer:

The only difference between the 2 bridges is the floor height beneath the saddles. The .175 floor height would give you a higher action. Most applications call for the .125 floor


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Awesome! Thanks, you'd think that (like for bass bridges) it will have to do w/ string spacing or something more tangible. .125 it is, can't wait for the AW-7, it will be my 1st 7-string .


----------



## Heineken

Has anybody gotten one of these yet? I'm hopin to see a flood of NGD in the forum lol.


----------



## Buddha92

i like this one the most.


----------



## L1ght

Whoever gets that AW-7 better post here!!! I want to know what the neck feels like, because if it's anything similar to an Ibanez neck, that guitar is number one on my list of 7's. Especially with that decent price tag.


----------



## spawnofthesith

I feel like I should still buy one of these even though I just bought an LTD H-1007 :/


----------



## Grack

L1ghtChaos said:


> Whoever gets that AW-7



Try everyone in this thread.


----------



## IronGoliath

I ordered one of the only 4 AW-7's that are coming into Canada.

Edited for clarity :3


----------



## kris_jammage

spawnofthesith said:


> I feel like I should still buy one of these even though I just bought an LTD H-1007 :/


 
And there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## myrtorp

IronGoliath said:


> I ordered one of the only 4 AW-7's that are coming into Canada.
> 
> Edited for clarity :3




Are there a limited number of these being made? 4 in entire Canada sounds like too few! 

I wonder how many will be available in Sweden...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

IronGoliath said:


> I ordered one of the only 4 AW-7's that are coming into Canada.
> 
> Edited for clarity :3



Dibs if you decide to sell


----------



## IronGoliath

I'll be putting some brushed nickel aftermaths into my ESP Horizon FR-II but I think the AW-7 needs some red bobbins with either, again, aftermaths or cold sweats.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That would be cool.


----------



## cap-tan

It's getting pretty close to mid-may, waves of NGD threads should start pouring in throughout the next couple of weeks...


----------



## cosmitron

I wish they launched the Alex Wade RW7 instead!


----------



## Tisca

Has anyone gotten an AW-7 already, have they shipped? If not, when? I want reviews.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Tisca said:


> Has anyone gotten an AW-7 already, have they shipped? If not, when? I want reviews.



^ +1.


----------



## sirshredsalot

I messaged GearHounds the other day, they said they are due to ship from ESP at the end of may, which means they won't get them in stock until at least the first couple weeks in June..

I wish someone knew for sure whats going on, reading through previous posts people were saying they were supposed to ship in April, then mid May. I'll believe it when I see it I guess..


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Ship from ESP = by air or sea? If it's the latter it might take like 3-4 weeks till it gets from S. Korea to the ESP shop in CA for setup & inspection, then probably another week till it reaches retailers. That's like a month to month and a half from now.


*EDIT:* Actually it will be more like a month or a month and a half from the end of May, so we're looking at a July date now if Gearhounds info is correct and if shipping is by sea.


----------



## JacobShredder

This is why I went ahead and picked up a jp7. The wait was getting to me. Wouldn't have been as bad if I already had a 7 to hold me over, but even then I preordered over a month ago when they said they'd be in in April


----------



## Grack

sirshredsalot said:


> I messaged GearHounds the other day, they said they are due to ship from ESP at the end of may, which means they won't get them in stock until at least the first couple weeks in June..





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Ship from ESP = by air or sea? If it's the latter it might take like 3-4 weeks till it gets from S. Korea to the ESP shop in CA for setup & inspection, then probably another week till it reaches retailers. That's like a month to month and a half from now.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Actually it will be more like a month or a month and a half from the end of May, so we're looking at a July date now if Gearhounds info is correct and if shipping is by sea.




 I guess I should have expected this. I didn't order a WC sig, but rather Buz's sig, which is in the same catalog. Unfortunately, I was hoping for a perfect-world end of May delivery, this wait just got a whole lot more difficult.


----------



## theicon2125

cosmitron said:


> I wish they launched the Alex Wade RW7 instead!



RW7?


----------



## cosmitron

theicon2125 said:


> RW7?


This one:
http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/12/Alex-RW7.jpg
(not sure it actually has a name, but that's the name of the picture though)
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/167591-ngd-esp-custom-shop-tele-7-a.html


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

cosmitron said:


> This one:
> http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/12/Alex-RW7.jpg
> (not sure it actually has a name, but that's the name of the picture though)
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/167591-ngd-esp-custom-shop-tele-7-a.html



+1 to that. I think it would of been more unique in a sevenstring market ruled by superstrats


----------



## spawnofthesith

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> +1 to that. I think it would of been more unique in a sevenstring market ruled by superstrats



I'd totally get one to match my Garza


----------



## cosmitron

Well, major difference is that I would be waiting for one right now had they produce it instead of the AW7.  
Don't get me wrong, the AW7 looks awesome, and I'm pretty sure you guys can do great things out of it, but it's just another (badass) superstrat to me.


----------



## cosmitron

spawnofthesith said:


> I'd totally get one to match my Garza


Right now, I kinda hate you.


----------



## Grack

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> +1 to that. I think it would of been more unique in a sevenstring market ruled by superstrats



If only, if only.

Really don't understand why ESP doesn't release a Carpenter tele signature, they've made one for just about every other guitar he's played. To preserve the uniqueness?


----------



## katsumura78

JacobShredder said:


> This is why I went ahead and picked up a jp7. The wait was getting to me. Wouldn't have been as bad if I already had a 7 to hold me over, but even then I preordered over a month ago when they said they'd be in in April



I did the same thing lol. Both a jp7 because the wait was too long. I dont regret my choice at all !


----------



## theicon2125

cosmitron said:


> This one:
> http://www.espguitars.com/images/gallery/12/Alex-RW7.jpg
> (not sure it actually has a name, but that's the name of the picture though)
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/167591-ngd-esp-custom-shop-tele-7-a.html



I wonder if that's what you were talking about, I just know it as Alex's Tele


----------



## Heineken

ATTN Canadians!!!!

I got word from my LTD retailer that a shipment of 27 AW-7's are shipping to Canada sometime this week and as of late last week, 24 of them we're already claimed (purchased). NGD (for Canadians) T-minus 2-3 weeks?!?

STOKED!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Heineken said:


> ATTN Canadians!!!!
> 
> I got word from my LTD retailer that a shipment of 27 AW-7's are shipping to Canada sometime this week and as of late last week, 24 of them we're already claimed (purchased). NGD (for Canadians) T-minus 2-3 weeks?!?
> 
> STOKED!



Wow 24 out of 27 already purchased before they even ship? That's rad news!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

FYI I would have loved to do a Telecaster 7 signature based off of my custom but I was not allowed to due to Stephen Carpenters claim on it. I don't know if they are going to do a signature series Tele 7 and 8 for him in the US, but I know in Japan he has a Tele 7 signature for sale and he just got those sick custom Tele 8's, so I would say eventually he will release both in the US.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

And also while I wish I could help out with the shipping woes for our signature series I know absolutely NOTHING about that end of the signatures. A big thanks to everyone for patiently waiting on theirs though, I really appreciate it!


----------



## cosmitron

AlexWadeWC said:


> FYI I would have loved to do a Telecaster 7 signature based off of my custom but I was not allowed to due to Stephen Carpenters claim on it. I don't know if they are going to do a signature series Tele 7 and 8 for him in the US, but I know in Japan he has a Tele 7 signature for sale and he just got those sick custom Tele 8's, so I would say eventually he will release both in the US.


Thanks so much for your input!!!!
You just got it so right with your custom Telecaster 7!


----------



## Grack

Just got really excited; Studio Gears posted listings for Zach's sig and Mark Heylmun's sig on eBay.

So the others aren't *too far* behind??  

edit: Definitely going to have to save up and get Mark's guitar as well.


----------



## themike

Grack said:


> Really don't understand why ESP doesn't release a Carpenter tele signature, they've made one for just about every other guitar he's played. To preserve the uniqueness?


 
As Alex said, they have - but its only available in Japan. Trust me - if I had a dime for all the time he said "I wish I could do a tele" during the begining of the design process I'd.... well, I'd probably have a decently sized pile of dimes. 







http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/stephen_carpenter/index.html


----------



## themike

AlexWadeWC said:


> Wow 24 out of 27 already purchased before they even ship? That's rad news!


----------



## slowro

th3m1ke said:


> ESP | Signature Model | STEPHEN CARPENTER


 
My eyes just had sex with that 

Does the AW7 come with a hard case?


----------



## Rich5150

A little AW-7 action from the making of the new album
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozE3abBPEgY&list=FLFfkwtpHlCZDggyqpo9SbRw&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

\m/ Awesome! but couldn't they open the shades to see it in more light, LOL. The rhythm playing is sick on this track.


----------



## cap-tan

I work at a music shop in Oklahoma City, and I didn't order any of the WC sigs, but I did order the BUZ-7 which is also new for this year and I recieved word today that my guitar is packed and shipping out today, so I assume all of the other new sig's in ESP's line should also be shipping very soon if not already. Im so stoked to put up an NGD thread on this beast.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

cap-tan said:


> I work at a music shop in Oklahoma City, and I didn't order any of the WC sigs, but I did order the BUZ-7 which is also new for this year and I recieved word today that my guitar is packed and shipping out today, so I assume all of the other new sig's in ESP's line should also be shipping very soon if not already. Im so stoked to put up an NGD thread on this beast.



Congrats in advance, and not to sound like an a$$, but shipping from ....? S. Korea, or California? By air, or sea? In other words, since you work in a music store, when you hear this from ESP, how much time till you get it in the store? 

I'll be looking forward for your NGD.


----------



## Kraid

Am I the only that thinks it's ugly?


----------



## The Uncreator

^ Kind of agree, reminds me of a GIO 7 string.


----------



## cap-tan

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Congrats in advance, and not to sound like an a$$, but shipping from ....? S. Korea, or California? By air, or sea? In other words, since you work in a music store, when you hear this from ESP, how much time till you get it in the store?
> 
> I'll be looking forward for your NGD.


 
in all honesty it's really random, sometimes when they say that something shipped out that day it comes in like 5 days later, yet other times its taken several weeks up to a month or so to get in.


----------



## cap-tan

oh and they didnt mention which warehouse its coming from, which kinda sucks seeing as i am leaving monday to go to alaska for 2 weeks, so itll prolly get here while im gone


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

That really sucks. Have a safe trip, hopefully you'll find it waiting for you when you come back.


----------



## ANALECTS

i get mine tomorrow or Saturday. ill post pics


----------



## mphsc

Them got em listed too:

Product Categories


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Yep they are coming up. Here, hi-res pics for the ZH-7, nothing yet for AW-7 but I am on it 

ESP LTD ZH-7 Zach Householder Electric Guitar in See Thru Black Satin. Instock! | eBay


















































*EDIT:* Does ESP use the same convention in serial numbers as Ibanez? Seems to me the S/N says this guitar was made in April 2012.


----------



## Grack

Plans need to be made soon, like one official thread for each model, or else this place is going to get *FLOODED*.


----------



## IronGoliath

The store I ordered from has confirmed the time-range for delivery. 

SO STOKED


----------



## oremus91

Dunno if anyone noticed but these popped into my eBay RSS feed today. One is the buzz signature but I figure it's somewhat related.

ESP LTD BUZ-7 Buz McGrath Electric 7 Strings Guitar in Snow White Sunburst. | eBay

ESP LTD BS-7 Ben Savage 7 strings Electric Guitar in See Thru Black! New Instock | eBay

I think Ben's is my favorite now after seeing the pictures. Satin neck, cockstock, and those inlays on maple are just killer.


----------



## Grack

So. much. GAS.


----------



## Krucifixtion

If Ben's model came with a hipshot style bridge option I don't think I would even have to think twice about ordering one.


----------



## metal_sam14

I need the Ben Savage model in my life.


----------



## sirshredsalot

Just ordered the Savage..Such a sick axe. Looks pretty much identical to what I envisioned my custom guitar to look like. Pretty much has the same specs to. Should be here next week, will post pics!


----------



## possumkiller

Those look so much better than the stock photos. So they CAN do a natural satin neck on a neck through LTD! Maybe Kirk just wants the backs of the KH602s painted??

If that BS model had the reverse pointy on it I would seriously be in love. 

I still don't mind the dog penis though.


----------



## the hittmann

i love the alex wade model


----------



## theicon2125

Ben's looks soooooo awesome in these pics, a billion times better than in the stock photos.


----------



## themike

So I spent some good times with the Whitechapel dudes this weekend filming their new video - but I got to finally check out everyones sigs in person.

Alex's guitar is fucking awesome. Perfect weight, the flame is gorgeous, the red looks awesome and it just feels amazing. I really dug it for sure.

Ben's guitar is gorgeous - Im a sucker for maple boards. If you're into floyds its great - though a smidge heavy for my tastes. 

Zachs guitar is just mean. The black top is subtle yet full of character in the right light, really cool. 

I think you guys will really enjoy them - they are awesome and priced SUPER reasonable.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

theicon2125 said:


> Ben's looks soooooo awesome in these pics, a billion times better than in the stock photos.



Same goes for the Zach model as well. I don't use floyds enough to justify the pain of dealing with them so unfortunately I have to pass on Ben's, but I agree that it looks awesome!
I am waiting for the ss members reviews to see if I'll get an AW7 or ZH7, the wait is killin' me


----------



## Grack

More listings on eBay, if Monday isn't flooded with NGDs, I call shenanigans.

Also, there are *NO* pictures of Alex's signature... plenty of all the others, but the only pics of the AW-7 are ones posted by Alex himself.


----------



## themike

Grack said:


> Also, there are *NO* pictures of Alex's signature... plenty of all the others, but the only pics of the AW-7 are ones posted by Alex himself.



I think this has to do with a lot of them being pre-ordered already and already spoken for by customers of the dealers


----------



## Church2224

th3m1ke said:


> So I spent some good times with the Whitechapel dudes this weekend filming their new video - but I got to finally check out everyones sigs in person.
> 
> Alex's guitar is fucking awesome. Perfect weight, the flame is gorgeous, the red looks awesome and it just feels amazing. I really dug it for sure.
> 
> Ben's guitar is gorgeous - Im a sucker for maple boards. If you're into floyds its great - though a smidge heavy for my tastes.
> 
> Zachs guitar is just mean. The black top is subtle yet full of character in the right light, really cool.
> 
> I think you guys will really enjoy them - they are awesome and priced SUPER reasonable.



Thanks man! They all sounds awesome. 

Looks like my wallet will be hating me, My dealer is getting all three sigs in and I might have to pick Ben's and Alex's!


----------



## themike

Church2224 said:


> Thanks man! They all sounds awesome.
> 
> Looks like my wallet will be hating me, My dealer is getting all three sigs in and I might have to pick Ben's and Alex's!


 
You won't regret it


----------



## slowro

th3m1ke said:


> You won't regret it


 
you should change yoursig to "official whitechapel signature esp pimp"


----------



## Ben.Last

AlexWadeWC said:


> FYI I would have loved to do a Telecaster 7 signature based off of my custom but I was not allowed to due to Stephen Carpenters claim on it. I don't know if they are going to do a signature series Tele 7 and 8 for him in the US, but I know in Japan he has a Tele 7 signature for sale and he just got those sick custom Tele 8's, so I would say eventually he will release both in the US.



That sounds kind of silly on their part. I mean, how many 7 string super strat models do they make? Why is there a limit on how many 7 string teles they'll do?


----------



## themike

slowro said:


> you should change yoursig to "official whitechapel signature esp pimp"



hahaha until people start getting to play them themselves, I feel its only fair that I say how sweet they were


----------



## dirtool

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Yep they are coming up. Here, hi-res pics for the ZH-7, nothing yet for AW-7 but I am on it
> 
> ESP LTD ZH-7 Zach Householder Electric Guitar in See Thru Black Satin. Instock! | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Does ESP use the same convention in serial numbers as Ibanez? Seems to me the S/N says this guitar was made in April 2012.




i like it.......but i want passive!!!


----------



## themike

dirtool said:


> i like it.......but i want passive!!!


 
Then have a local tech install passives? Its easy and you can buy a plastic cover so it fits in the active spacings. Definitely worth the little extra effort to get a guitar you dig! Lastly - sell the EMG's for a profit!


----------



## dirtool

th3m1ke said:


> Then have a local tech install passives? Its easy and you can buy a plastic cover so it fits in the active spacings. Definitely worth the little extra effort to get a guitar you dig! Lastly - sell the EMG's for a profit!



how about this? switch to aw-7


----------



## themike

dirtool said:


> how about this? switch to aw-7


 
That works too


----------



## sell2792

The ZH-7 is pretty much perfect. I'd prefer it with a different bridge (similar to the BS-7 or a Floyd) but I could settle with EMG's. It's just so sexy.


----------



## LaPerraLoca

if they made a electric green, or the "dorothy", or some blue crayon color with white racer strips versions of the SC-607b as theyre Signatures, THEY WILL OWN theyre current sigs... 

i mean they look cool because theyre not black, but other than that... buff..


----------



## Grack

Ugh, my guitar should be here next week and I'm starting to have second thoughts... 

Initially I didn't care for the AW-7, but lately it has really grown on me, to the point I imagine myself playing it. I hope Buz made one hell of a guitar.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Grack said:


> Ugh, my guitar should be here next week and I'm starting to have second thoughts...
> 
> Initially I didn't care for the AW-7, but lately it has really grown on me, to the point I imagine myself playing it. I hope Buz made one hell of a guitar.



Actually I am exactly the opposite LOL I love the AW-7 and was waiting the minute it becomes available but after seeing the BS7 recent pics, now I am considering getting it! I'll get a Tremol-no to help with my Floyd blues + a brass block. 
My only gripes w/ Ben's model is that it has a 3 way (not 5) selector and no tone control. Tone control is no deal breaker and I could later install a push-pull volume pot to split the coils (would that work?). 

But man, this thing looks yummi


----------



## TomBeaumont

Nevertaken said:


> All 3 look great, but the ZH-7 is perfection. I can't wait until there is some used ones floating around so I can possibly afford one.



Mine will come into Australia in August, should be pretty mint.


----------



## kevdes93

Did I miss this earlier in the thread? I thought zachs guitar had a slightly longer scale neck then the others... Everywhere is listing it as 25.5. I swear I remember seeing it be like 26'?


----------



## Ericbrujo

kevdes93 said:


> Did I miss this earlier in the thread? I thought zachs guitar had a slightly longer scale neck then the others... Everywhere is listing it as 25.5. I swear I remember seeing it be like 26'?


 
His Prototype has the 26 scale neck, the production models are 25.5


----------



## Heineken

My AW-7 has been shipped from Axe Music in Calgary, should arrive either Friday or early next week.

NGD on the way soon!!


----------



## themike

Heineken said:


> My AW-7 has been shipped from Axe Music in Calgary, should arrive either Friday or early next week.
> 
> NGD on the way soon!!


 
Find a good camera now so its ready because everyone gets too excited on delivery day and resorts to cellphone photos! 

Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Heineken

Lots of sunny days here, I'm taking this sukah outside!


----------



## Grack

Have they even started shipping AW-7s? I was sure I was going to see tons of AW-7 NGDs but thus far there have only been 2, and one of them was someone who bough it at a Guitar Center.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Grack said:


> Have they even started shipping AW-7s? I was sure I was going to see tons of AW-7 NGDs but thus far there have only been 2, and one of them was someone who bough it at a Guitar Center.



What I understood in that case is that Guitar Center, as an authorized ESP dealer, made a special order for the AW-7, so it wasn't like the AW-7 was hanging on the wall for display or anything.


----------



## Heineken

Well mine has been shipped from the place I bought it from , so I'll be posting a NGD either this Friday or early next week


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Best pics (IMHO) of the AW-7 model so far, courtesy of theperfectguitar.com





















More images at: ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Wade AW-7 at The Perfect Guitar


----------



## Sicarius

what's up with the buzzsaw blade?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Sicarius said:


> what's up with the buzzsaw blade?



it's a Whitechapel symbol, it's on the back of the headstock of all three models.


----------



## Heroin

those pics of the ebony a fews post above mine doesn't look very ebony :|


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm going to buy an ESP AW-7, NEVER play it, Get Alex to personally sign it and frame it c:


----------



## drmosh

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Best pics (IMHO) of the AW-7 model so far, courtesy of theperfectguitar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images at: ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Wade AW-7 at The Perfect Guitar



that's damn nice! GAS


----------



## capoeiraesp

Heroin said:


> those pics of the ebony a fews post above mine doesn't look very ebony :|



Watch this video below from Taylor Guitars. It's a pretty powerful insight into the history and current state of ebony farming and usage.


----------



## Ben.Last

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> it's a Whitechapel symbol, it's on the back of the headstock of all three models.



Which is actually a really classy way to indicate it's a sig, without emblazoning something all over the fretboard.


----------



## Ben.Last

Heroin said:


> those pics of the ebony a fews post above mine doesn't look very ebony :|



That's because most ebony isn't actually black. Most of the black ebony you see is actually dyed.


----------



## IronGoliath

Turns out I have to wait until the end of August to get my AW-7. Cancelling my order. Not blaming ESP, blaming the Canadian distributor. Absolutely gutted.

Going for a Horizon NT-7 instead. Bugger bugger bugger.


----------



## The Only Factor

IronGoliath said:


> Turns out I have to wait until the end of August to get my AW-7. Cancelling my order. Not blaming ESP, blaming the Canadian distributor. Absolutely gutted.
> 
> Going for a Horizon NT-7 instead. Bugger bugger bugger.



Nah man, I was originally told by Guitar Center when I ordered mine that delivery date was gonna be April. Then once April rolled around, the delivery date got pushed back to July 3rd due to only 12 AW-7 models being shipped on the first batch back to North America. In continuation of what I was told was that someone put an order in for 100 of the AW-7's and that since this happened, not only did I have to wait for mine, but who ever ordered the 100 still had to wait for the other 88 to show up. This was also the reason for the July 3rd delivery date as per Dana at ESP.

If you really want one of these, just wait for it to come in. I can say first hand that the wait WILL be worth every second and the price worth every penny for it. 



Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> More images at: ESP LTD Signature Series Alex Wade AW-7 at The Perfect Guitar



Hahahaha. At least I know where #4 is. Mine's #3 per serial #, and Heineken has #12. So there's still 9 more out there from the fist initial 12 shipped from ESP out there unclaimed. Let's see who else gets an AW-7 NGD soon...


----------



## Grack

The Only Factor said:


> Hahahaha. At least I know where #4 is. Mine's #3 per serial #, and Heineken has #12. So there's still 9 more out there from the fist initial 12 shipped from ESP out there unclaimed. Let's see who else gets an AW-7 NGD soon...



If #7 made its way to me, life would be good.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

I have Alex's personal AW-7 in my possession right now, and i can tell you all it really is as comfy as my beloved Ibanez 7's... i am as hardcore of an Ibanez fanboy as it gets, and the WC signatures are about the only non-Ibby 7's i have played that i really felt great playing! I'd really love to get my hand's on Ben's guitar next, i'm sure its just as great.


----------



## The Only Factor

Oh, and I wanted to let everyone know something about these - the AW-7 model at least - compared to nearly all the other LTD 7-string models out there...

After really playing my AW-7 for a while, I went back to my EC407 for a little while and I noticed a major difference in the way the neck feels between the two. The neck on the AW-7 feels thinner width-wise than the EC407 and the other LTD 7 string necks. However, the AW-7 still has a 1 7/8" nut width, but it really does feel smaller. It's not smaller feeling in a bad way, because it's surprisingly great feeling and a blast to play. I don't know what it is, but there IS a difference to it and you'll see what I mean when everyone else compares it to any other ESP LTD 7-string.

Just thought everyone else would like to know... 

And @ HumanFuseBen: Really cool having the actual artist's prototype isn't it??? I'm still curious to hear what Alex has to say about playing his prototype compared to an actual production model - mahogany vs. the alder and how much difference there is tone-wise between the two...


----------



## Dooky

capoeiraesp said:


> Watch this video below from Taylor Guitars. It's a pretty powerful insight into the history and current state of ebony farming and usage.




That was bloody interesting!
I've heard that the Mahogany situation is pretty dodgey at the moment to. Particularly the Malaysian Mahogany.


----------



## LetsMosey

I thought only the ESP version had an Ebony fingerboard. LTD I believe has rosewood.


----------



## cap-tan

LetsMosey said:


> I thought only the ESP version had an Ebony fingerboard. LTD I believe has rosewood.


 
There is no ESP version of the AW-7. Just LTD, and it has an ebony board.


----------



## Grack

cap-tan said:


> There is no ESP version of the AW-7. Just LTD, and it has an ebony board.



Yes, but there will be soon.


----------



## cap-tan

Grack said:


> Yes, but there will be soon.



Have they given the official word on it?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Grack said:


> Yes, but there will be soon.



+1, with original Floyd trem (optional), back routing, transparent or tinted pickgurad, different (lighter) color, and alder or swamp ash as options for body wings. 

IMHO that would be


----------



## themike

LetsMosey said:


> I thought only the ESP version had an Ebony fingerboard. LTD I believe has rosewood.



No sir, the chapel' signatures have real ebony. Chances are it is dyed, but it is 100% ebony.


----------



## schecter007

Anyone know of these in Australia yet??


----------



## Grack

cap-tan said:


> Have they given the official word on it?



No, just my prediction based on the popularity of it. If it doesn't get an ESP run, I will be disappoint.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD

Anybody noticed this difference in bridge?







VERSUS






what's going on here? Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Grack

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Anybody noticed this difference in bridge?



Real Hipshot vs ESP's version of a Hipshot. Alex's prototype has a real Hipshot bridge, and the production model AW-7s have an ESP version.

I have an AW-7 on the way, and looking at the screw placements of the two bridges, can you swap the ESP Hipshot for a real one? Looks to me like new holes would have to be drilled.


----------



## Ben.Last

That looks exactly like the hipshot copy that Agile uses. I'm fairly certain that the 8 string version would be a straight swap on those; I'm not sure about the 7.


----------



## themike

If you head back earlier in the thread we talked about how Alex was under the impression that the AW-7 would have a real hipshot, but in the end ESP decided it would be affordable to mass produce their own version of the hipshot. As someone who has gotten to play both I can assure you it feels and functions exactly the same and looks almost identical.


----------



## Ben.Last

th3m1ke said:


> As someone who has gotten to play both I can assure you it feels and functions exactly the same and looks almost identical.



Same thing with my Agile vs. actual Hipshot. If anything, the black coating on the generic one is better. The Hipshot scratched off to bare metal the first time I adjusted my intonation.


----------



## Grack

I really like the roundness of the actual Hipshot. Guess not worth the 90$ plus new holes drilled if there's no real difference.

Hurry up and get here, July.


----------



## Konstantine

Got a ZH7 ordered. Waiting for sam ash to finally get the darn thing in stock. Got about 1 to 2 weeks tops to go before it gets here. I'm getting pretty antsy and anxious about it hoping ESP did a good job manufacturing these guitars. Anybody already get theirs and can comment on the fit and finish of these?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

I was waiting to see reviews of this model, please let's hear what you think of it. After a long and excruciating shopping' around for my 1st seven, I'm now torn between the ZH-7 & H-1007. I think the quality of both is awesome but I think the ZH-7 will have slightly better components, materials + it has ebony fretboard, and IMHO, it looks much nicer. Only worry is I don't know how to clean satin finishes.

*To Konstantine:* Did you try to order from StudioGears.com before? They seem to have one in stock.


----------



## Konstantine

I would go with the ZH7 over the 1007 as well. The fact that I already have a H1000 sixer is probably a factor but I just love the way the ZH7 looks with that quilted maple top and the ebony board is a nice plus. I ordered through sam ash instead of a online retailer so I would not have to go through the chore of shipping it back out if something was not right with it. If it does not work out with the one sam ash gets I can just get my money back right away and not have to wait.


----------



## slowro

Has anyone got any youtube vids of their AW7's yet? :drools:


----------



## theicon2125

I saw Whitechapel at Mayhem the other day and I noticed that Zach had passives in both the guitars the used during the set (it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to short, only 5 songs  ) Any word on if he is gonna change his sigs to passives?


----------



## Semichastny

These sigs look really nice and have great features, but no 27" no care.


----------



## Grack

theicon2125 said:


> I saw Whitechapel at Mayhem the other day and I noticed that Zach had passives in both the guitars the used during the set (it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to short, only 5 songs  ) Any word on if he is gonna change his sigs to passives?



I'm pretty sure it's too late for that. By now I'm sure the specs and whatnot have been finalized, so no


----------



## AlexWadeWC

theicon2125 said:


> I saw Whitechapel at Mayhem the other day and I noticed that Zach had passives in both the guitars the used during the set (it was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to short, only 5 songs  ) Any word on if he is gonna change his sigs to passives?



He ripped out the EMGs in his and installed his own Dimarzio D-Activators. He wanted passives in his sigs but he was too late to get it changed so he just put them in the guitars he plays live. 

Production model will always have EMGs


----------



## AlexWadeWC

I finally got a slightly more production model of my sig (slightly meaning I got the version that was at NAMM with the Hipshot copy bridge) and I still love it. I switch between my original prototype with the Hipshot for drop A songs and the NAMM prototype with the ESP bridge copy for drop G songs live and the copy is perfectly fine. Although the Hipshot looks nicer obviously the feel is exactly the same.


----------



## The Only Factor

AlexWadeWC said:


> I finally got a slightly more production model of my sig (slightly meaning I got the version that was at NAMM with the Hipshot copy bridge) and I still love it. I switch between my original prototype with the Hipshot for drop A songs and the NAMM prototype with the ESP bridge copy for drop G songs live and the copy is perfectly fine. Although the Hipshot looks nicer obviously the feel is exactly the same.



Hey Alex, on that note... I'm guessing that the NAMM display AW-7 has the mahogany wings instead of tha alder your actual prototype has am I correct? If so, do you have an issue with the mahogany one being darker and almost muddy sounding in comparison to the prototype??? I am still having a hard time trying to get mine EQ'd, and want to know if yours is the same way or if I just got one that happens to be the ultimate oddity of them all.

If you can let me know on that, I'd like to know your take on the alder vs mahogany. I may wind up sticking a set of Duncan Distortion 7's in mine, if not going the route of the Phase 1 EMTY Blackout 7's...

Thanks man!!!


----------



## Grack

The Only Factor said:


> Hey Alex, on that note... I'm guessing that the NAMM display AW-7 has the mahogany wings instead of tha alder your actual prototype has am I correct? If so, do you have an issue with the mahogany one being darker and almost muddy sounding in comparison to the prototype??? I am still having a hard time trying to get mine EQ'd, and want to know if yours is the same way or if I just got one that happens to be the ultimate oddity of them all.
> 
> If you can let me know on that, I'd like to know your take on the alder vs mahogany. I may wind up sticking a set of Duncan Distortion 7's in mine, if not going the route of the Phase 1 EMTY Blackout 7's...
> 
> Thanks man!!!



I second this. And also, which do you honestly prefer?


----------



## Konstantine

Finally got my ZH7 this morning. Fell in love with it right away. The fit and finish is very nice and the quilted maple top looks amazing in person with the matte see through finish. Absolutely no regrets of buying this guitar at all. 

Plugged it into my tsl 100 with a single 1960a cab and it brought so much bottom end out of my rig that I had to eq the bass back a few notches. striking a large chord is borderline orgasmic. So much power. The emgs sound amazing in this guitar. I've had a schecter c7 plus with duncans and I much prefer the emgs over them imho. 

Anyone on the fence about buying any of these bad boys can rest assured that they will not be dissapointed.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Grack said:


> Real Hipshot vs ESP's version of a Hipshot. Alex's prototype has a real Hipshot bridge, and the production model AW-7s have an ESP version.
> 
> I have an AW-7 on the way, and looking at the screw placements of the two bridges, can you swap the ESP Hipshot for a real one? Looks to me like new holes would have to be drilled.



I'm pretty sure, after looking for a good 5 minutes at it, it's just an optical illusion at that point. The hipshot just goes back further, probably to grant more intonation space.. However it appears to have the mounting screws and saddle placement in the same exact place. I wouldn't worry about it, like others have said it looks like the agile hipshot copy, and those seem to be drop-in replacements for hipshots and are very easily interchangeable.

Though, if they ARE like the agile hipshot copies, from my experience.. absolutely no need to replace them.


----------



## RickSchneider

This is the first ESP/LTD that has truly tempted me into a purchase (if i had the money right now), mainly i think because it doesn't have the 12th fret model number inlay - I can't express how much I hate that! It's one of the factors which made me get a Schecter Solo-6 over an LTD EC


----------



## The Only Factor

The Only Factor said:


> Hey Alex, on that note... I'm guessing that the NAMM display AW-7 has the mahogany wings instead of tha alder your actual prototype has am I correct? If so, do you have an issue with the mahogany one being darker and almost muddy sounding in comparison to the prototype??? I am still having a hard time trying to get mine EQ'd, and want to know if yours is the same way or if I just got one that happens to be the ultimate oddity of them all.
> 
> If you can let me know on that, I'd like to know your take on the alder vs mahogany. I may wind up sticking a set of Duncan Distortion 7's in mine, if not going the route of the Phase 1 EMTY Blackout 7's...
> 
> Thanks man!!!





Grack said:


> I second this. And also, which do you honestly prefer?




In further inquiry about this issue on these guitars, IIRC I thought Alex mentioned using the I Meg pots on his prototype... So it makes me wonder if he swapped the 500K pots out of the NAMM production model as well, or if he's running it with the 500K's in it... I know this would be a huge difference in tonality as a result...

I again am looking forward to Alex's reply on this, and if he's swapped the pots out on the production one and which he like the tone of better - the mahogany one or the alder one...


----------



## myrtorp

I was into the AW-7 alot but the ZH-7 is growing on me!


----------



## metal_sam14

I am 90% certain that I will be getting the Ben Savage model as my next 7, It literally has everything i want in a 7 string: Dimarzios, Floyd, Flame finish, plus the cock stock and maple neck are sexy bonuses.


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The Only Factor said:


> Hey Alex, on that note... I'm guessing that the NAMM display AW-7 has the mahogany wings instead of tha alder your actual prototype has am I correct? If so, do you have an issue with the mahogany one being darker and almost muddy sounding in comparison to the prototype??? I am still having a hard time trying to get mine EQ'd, and want to know if yours is the same way or if I just got one that happens to be the ultimate oddity of them all.
> 
> If you can let me know on that, I'd like to know your take on the alder vs mahogany. I may wind up sticking a set of Duncan Distortion 7's in mine, if not going the route of the Phase 1 EMTY Blackout 7's...
> 
> Thanks man!!!





Grack said:


> I second this. And also, which do you honestly prefer?



Hey guys, actually the NAMM prototype is still Alder. They made two protos, one for me and one for NAMM, after I received the prototype I made the switch to change the wings to mahogany.

I havent had the chance to play a mahogany one yet but I still stand by my statement in that I felt like the prototype was a bit "lifeless" with the Alder. It still sounds amazing with the D-Activators but I felt like the guitar needed more thump and aggression and knew the mahogany would help bring that to the guitar. I hope to receive a mahogany version later on this year when ESP gets caught up on their orders. 

@The Only Factor: What amp/cab are you using with my sig? Have you tried sticking an EQ in the effects loop and dialing out useless low end (20-80ish hz) and maybe some low mids (350ish hz)? Boosting the amp with a Tube screamer of some sort (I love the Maxon OD-808) should help roll off some of that muddy low end and bring out more attack too. 

Apparently mine has been the best selling Whitechapel sig, and one of the best selling sigs overall this year for ESP! Very stoked and thankful for that.


----------



## The Only Factor

AlexWadeWC said:


> Hey guys, actually the NAMM prototype is still Alder. They made two protos, one for me and one for NAMM, after I received the prototype I made the switch to change the wings to mahogany.
> 
> I havent had the chance to play a mahogany one yet but I still stand by my statement in that I felt like the prototype was a bit "lifeless" with the Alder. It still sounds amazing with the D-Activators but I felt like the guitar needed more thump and aggression and knew the mahogany would help bring that to the guitar. I hope to receive a mahogany version later on this year when ESP gets caught up on their orders. Apparently mine has been the best selling Whitechapel sig, and one of the best selling sigs overall this year for ESP! Very stoked and thankful for that.



Ah and interesting to hear about that... Most of us mere mortals would have assumed that only you would have gotten the Alder one, but the NAMM display model would have been the mahogany one. And yes, ESP must still be waiting on the next batch to come in because I haven't seen anyone else with them for sale yet anywhere.

And yes, By far it's been one of the hottest models period this year as far as new gear goes. And when it's going up against something like the Ibanez M8M Meshuggah 8-string for close to $10K, it's a clear win. Definitely an epic piece and perfect timing for it to come out too!!!



AlexWadeWC said:


> @The Only Factor: What amp/cab are you using with my sig? Have you tried sticking an EQ in the effects loop and dialing out useless low end (20-80ish hz) and maybe some low mids (350ish hz)? Boosting the amp with a Tube screamer of some sort (I love the Maxon OD-808) should help roll off some of that muddy low end and bring out more attack too.



I'm currently using a Line 6 Vetta head updated with the latest and most current programming/update for it so it matches the Vetta 2 head. As for a cab, I know it's a little on the cheaper and almost sub-par level but I"m using an new Ibanez ToneBlater 412 strait cab. (Been on a tight budget trying to get decent gear to be able to play and jam with other guys and be able to compete with a drum set yet still sound good...) Maybe after I am in the clear of new car payments, I'll look into a new, better cab - an Avatar 412 with Celestion K100's.

Currently, I am using a Tube Screamer in the Vetta head, before going into both the A and B amps I have set for the channel I use for it. Here's the full settings I'm using for my AW-7:

Effect routing:
guitar - wah - Screamer - split A&B 
A side: Volume - Amp 1
B side: Volume - Amp 2

Tube Screamer settings to both A&B amps:
Drive: 4.75
Gain: 5
Bass: 3.5
Mid: 4.5
Treble: 10

Amp 1 details & settings:
Line 6 Lunatic amp, 
Drive: 6
Bass: 4.5
Mid: 0
Treble: about 9
Presence: 7.5
Amp volume: 7
4x12 Hiway cab, 
amp 1 (level) mix: 4 

Amp 2 Details & Settings:
'03 Deity Lead
Drive: 10
Bass: 4.75
Mid: 0
Treble: 5
Presence: 5
Amp Volume: 7
Marshall 412 w/ T75's cab
Amp 2 (level) mix: 5

4 band EQ settings for each amp...
Amp 1:
Low Gain: -3
High Gain: 0
Band 1: 400Hz Frequency, 0.1 Q, -9dB gain
Band 2: 600Hz Frequency, 0.1 Q, -8dB gain

Amp 2:
Low Gain: -2
High Gain: +4
Band 1: 600Hz Frequency, 1.1 Q, -8dB gain
Band 2: 950Hz Frequency, 0.1 Q, -7db gain

Amp output: 4 Ohm mono to cab input at 4 Ohm Mono

Currently the way I have the amp set, it's a lot better than the way it was set for this guitar. With amp 1 on it's own it's the one that has a really sharp bass and treble response -really tight and defined. Amp 2 on it's own is really mid focused. Both in use together are really sharp, very rich and focused and tight. However, the issue I'm currently having now isn't so much with the low-end woof the thing has, it's now more of a noise issue. Not in terms of string or pickup noise, but muting noise. When I do quick stoppy stuff like Demanufacture, Shock or Self Bias Resistor, it don't get quiet right away like I normally get with the EMG's. I'm sure this is now in terms of the noise gate being set a little tighter to dial it in and be more responsive yet not choking at the same time.

I am looking at getting and running an external EQ for this amp, however the fund-age is not doable right now and probably not for a little while. A friend of mine turned me on to the Behriger Ultra-Curve DEQ2496 on his rackmount rig a few years back and what tremendous EQ capablities can be obtained from it. And especially since the FX loop on the Vetta is stereo, it'd be the ideal unit for really dialing in the tones I'm looking for. Maybe when I am ready to swing for the new cab I'll swing on the EQ also and all the cables I'd need to connect it to the amp (XLR ins and outs on the DEQ2496 to the 1/4" stereo to both female and male XLR Y-cables to actually connect the two together...). This is more than $1K I can not spend right now, but do into for the EQ, cables and cab in the semi-distant future. 

But for now, the tone has gotten a lot better and I'm much more happy with it. Hell, I may have to go back and create a new channel for the EC407 based off this one for the AW-7 now because it's that much better!!!


----------



## GRIZ

gotta say, i;m not a fan of the pick guard..but really nice otherwise,

i'd still play the shit out of it haha


----------



## AlexWadeWC

The Only Factor said:


> In further inquiry about this issue on these guitars, IIRC I thought Alex mentioned using the I Meg pots on his prototype... So it makes me wonder if he swapped the 500K pots out of the NAMM production model as well, or if he's running it with the 500K's in it... I know this would be a huge difference in tonality as a result...
> 
> I again am looking forward to Alex's reply on this, and if he's swapped the pots out on the production one and which he like the tone of better - the mahogany one or the alder one...



I haven't changed out the pots in mine. Both guitars have whatever 500k pots that were installed at the factory. I would assume they are Dimarzio pots.


----------



## Churchie777

Alex you have made me GAS for the first time for a LTD haha i will be ordering a AW-7 in the next month, just perfect elements for a 7 and great price!


----------



## themike

Spent some time playing a few AW-7's this weekend while Alex wasn't looking and man, I freaking love these things - Id choose em' over the NT-7's they have hands down. Definitely not helping the 7 string GAS


----------



## The Only Factor

th3m1ke said:


> Spent some time playing a few AW-7's this weekend while Alex wasn't looking and man, I freaking love these things - Id choose em' over the NT-7's they have hands down. Definitely not helping the 7 string GAS




Now THIS would have made an awesome cover for the 2012 ESP catalog! 


I was going to ask what that LTD on the end was, but it dawned on me that it's probably one of the SC607B's they probably still have. Almost had me thinking that there was a sexy new ESP LTD 7 that was giving me major GAS for a second there.



AlexWadeWC said:


> I haven't changed out the pots in mine. Both guitars have whatever 500k pots that were installed at the factory. I would assume they are Dimarzio pots.



Ah, okay. Thanks for that heads' up. I thought I saw that one of them had the 1 meg pots, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## MFB

Can you guys tell ESP to make Ben's double-cut EC into a 7-string signature? Good lord that thing would be fantastic to see on the market.


----------



## themike

MFB said:


> Can you guys tell ESP to make Ben's double-cut EC into a 7-string signature? Good lord that thing would be fantastic to see on the market.



ESP said "nuh uh" to that - too off the beaten path for a non-CS model.


----------



## Grack

Anyone got any ideas on when this new batch of AWs will be shipping out?


----------



## The Only Factor

th3m1ke said:


> ESP said "nuh uh" to that - too off the beaten path for a non-CS model.



Wow, now that's kinda funny. Not surprising but funny because look how off the beaten path all 3 of their publicly released sigs are, and how there's nothing even close to them. And what is close to it, is night and day in comparison... But I will give kudos to ESP for finally making some of these new 7's that are and have been long overdue.


----------



## Konstantine

Found my camera in my friends car so I could finally take some better pictures of the ZH. Also I got it setup for free at SA finally. Plays much much better now as the factory setup was lackluster, made a night and day difference. Still no buyers remorse after jamming on it for more than a week straight, this ones a keeper.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Very nice guitars.


----------



## Grack

ESP called to let me know my AW-7 was shipped to GearHounds yesterday. Might finally get it sometime next week.


----------



## Church2224

Hey Alex, is a Japanese made version in the works? I will pick up the LTD version but a Japanese one would be a must have man!


----------



## otisct20

Jesus H. Christ the ZH is gorgeous!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Church2224 said:


> Hey Alex, is a Japanese made version in the works? I will pick up the LTD version but a Japanese one would be a must have man!



As in an ESP Standard series? Maybe! I dunno, they were freaking out by how well mine was selling, so who knows, hopefully they'll invest in releasing a standard series of it!


----------



## Ben.Last

AlexWadeWC said:


> As in an ESP Standard series? Maybe! I dunno, they were freaking out by how well mine was selling, so who knows, hopefully they'll invest in releasing a standard series of it!



And maybe learn to trust your taste enough to bless you with the opportunity to come out with a tele sig.


----------



## a curry

Lern2swim said:


> And maybe learn to trust your taste enough to bless you with the opportunity to come out with a tele sig.


if this happens i will buy one the day they are released! ive been wanting a good tele 7 since i made the switch!


----------



## themike

a curry said:


> if this happens i will buy one the day they are released! ive been wanting a good tele 7 since i made the switch!



The LTD's have to sell well enough before anything like that is considered so why wait


----------



## malufet

Are these made in korea or china?


----------



## Grack

malufet said:


> Are these made in korea or china?



Korea. No way in hell anyone would pay 1K for a Chinese made LTD.


----------



## Grack

Also, seems Studio Gears finally got some/one in.

ESP Alex Wade AW-7 BLRSB Strings Electric Guitar in Blood Red Sunburst. New! | eBay


----------



## Grack

Hate to triple post, but earlier today this came in the mail. I don't own a camera that takes photos of remote quality, and don't want to assault people with 8-bit pix, so I'll post it here.

Couple pictures.























In all honesty, it is a REALLY great guitar. Everything I heard about it is true. Feels more like a 6 string than a 7, and for me, a lot more comfortable in my hands than the Buz-7 I originally got.

But, the whole 2 more month wait for the exchange kind of turned me off and I lost interest. Will probably keep this for a couple of weeks, buy a case for it, then sell it.

P.S. If any of you own an Ibanez Prestige RG3550MZGK specifically, wanna possibly trade?


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Grack said:


> Hate to triple post, but earlier today this came in the mail. I don't own a camera that takes photos of remote quality, and don't want to assault people with 8-bit pix, so I'll post it here.
> 
> 
> In all honesty, it is a REALLY great guitar. Everything I heard about it is true. Feels more like a 6 string than a 7, and for me, a lot more comfortable in my hands than the Buz-7 I originally got.
> 
> But, the whole 2 more month wait for the exchange kind of turned me off and I lost interest. Will probably keep this for a couple of weeks, buy a case for it, then sell it.
> 
> P.S. If any of you own an Ibanez Prestige RG3550MZGK specifically, wanna possibly trade?



Well I'm glad you like it man, and thanks for the support by buying it, but if you like the guitar don't sell it just because it took 2 extra months to get it! hahaha


----------



## Church2224

AlexWadeWC said:


> As in an ESP Standard series? Maybe! I dunno, they were freaking out by how well mine was selling, so who knows, hopefully they'll invest in releasing a standard series of it!



Yeah man a Japanese made version. I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## ImNotAhab

Grack said:


>



If this had a reverse headstock i would make a face somewhere between "Jizz in my Pants" and the ERMAHGERD kid...


----------



## ItWillDo

I'm GAS'ing really hard for the AW-7 and really contemplating getting one, but what if I don't like the PU's and would like the replace them with EMG's/Blackouts? There is no battery cavity so I'd have to unscrew the entire pickguard every time I'd have to replace the battery.


----------



## Konstantine

I've had the same battery in my emg equipped horizon for more than a year now and it still is fine so it would not be that big of a problem as long as you take the instrument cable out of the guitar when it sits for long periods. Not so sure about the battery life with the blackouts though.


----------



## The Only Factor

ImNotAhab said:


> If this had a reverse headstock i would make a face somewhere between "Jizz in my Pants" and the ERMAHGERD kid...



 I agree totally with that! Hell, I practically did make the "jizz in my pants" face when I saw they were making this as a new model!! So thanks again Alex!

Now as far as a reversed headstock version... I would say the same features, but with a reversed headstock, a black abalone pickguard and a natural finish with the same flame maple top would do it for certain - both the "Jizz in my Pants" face times three AND I would sell off everything else I own to get it.


----------



## 7stringDemon

This thread needs more pics and videos. . . . .

Of the other WC signatures too!!! Those two are every bit as sexy as the AW-7! Especially the BS-7.


----------



## themike

Grack said:


> But, the whole 2 more month wait for the exchange kind of turned me off and I lost interest. Will probably keep this for a couple of weeks, buy a case for it, then sell it.


----------



## Grack

th3m1ke said:


>



Don't mind me. The constant set backs had me in a bit of a funk, I do believe I am over it.


----------



## Ben.Last

I realize that I'm not as big on the whole "OMGZ NEEEDZZZ REVERSE HEADSTOX!!!" as many people here, but I actually don't think it would look very good with that headstock reversed.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Lern2swim said:


> I realize that I'm not as big on the whole "OMGZ NEEEDZZZ REVERSE HEADSTOX!!!" as many people here, but I actually don't think it would look very good with that headstock reversed.


 
You and me both. Same with Ibanez headstocks. I don't think that they're anywhere near as nice with reverse headstocks.

Jackson's look better reversed though!


----------



## The Only Factor

Lern2swim said:


> I realize that I'm not as big on the whole "OMGZ NEEEDZZZ REVERSE HEADSTOX!!!" as many people here, but I actually don't think it would look very good with that headstock reversed.





7stringDemon said:


> You and me both. Same with Ibanez headstocks. I don't think that they're anywhere near as nice with reverse headstocks.
> 
> Jackson's look better reversed though!



I have always thought that certain headstocks look good either way... The Jackson being one, as it's part of it's signature looks. Same goes with the Fender Strat headstock, either the smaller or larger 70's style ones look rather cool for those guitars reversed. The ESP M/MH pointed head would be the same way, though I'm a much bigger fan of it non reversed - had too many that were reversed and after a while it drove me nuts. The one headstock I think should never be reversed is the Explorer headstock - it's what kills the GL kamikaze for me.  IMHO, that's more of a cockstock than the older Horizon "teardrop" style headstock ever could and/or would be.

But this headstock reversed would be kinda like the old ESP Mirage . If they made it a little bit bigger on the cut side (opposite the tuners...) like the Mirage was I think it'd look sweet.


----------



## flypap3r

Lern2swim said:


> I realize that I'm not as big on the whole "OMGZ NEEEDZZZ REVERSE HEADSTOX!!!" as many people here, but I actually don't think it would look very good with that headstock reversed.



I have to agree


----------



## I Voyager

I was fortunate enough to play an AW-7 at the Sam Ash on 48th Street in NYC this past Friday. Excellent axe, definitely want one more than ever.


----------



## Rich5150

I Voyager said:


> I was fortunate enough to play an AW-7 at the Sam Ash on 48th Street in NYC this past Friday. Excellent axe, definitely want one more than ever.



I saw that same one on thursday, Didnt bother to have them unlock it to try as i had no time. 

But i should have mine on this Thursday


----------



## I Voyager

Rich5150 said:


> I saw that same one on thursday, Didnt bother to have them unlock it to try as i had no time.
> 
> But i should have mine on this Thursday



Yeah I was torn between bothering them about trying the AW-7 or the Jackson Broderick, but I went with the AW-7 as it's much more likely for me to own one day.


----------



## Rich5150

I Voyager said:


> Yeah I was torn between bothering them about trying the AW-7 or the Jackson Broderick, but I went with the AW-7 as it's much more likely for me to own one day.



That Broderick is tasty looking in person, But yea i agree LOL


----------



## Shannon

Hey Alex, 
How about a version II with a reversed headstock & trem!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

I want one of those Alex Wades so bad dude. they look fucking awesome


----------



## oremus91

I am currently awaiting a UPS visit.


----------



## DMONSTER

Just ordered an AW 7 from gearhounds after debating all day I convinced myself that who knew how much longer gearhounds would have it on sale  that's reason enough right?!


----------



## Konstantine

need moar pics.


----------

